# debut of TV shows



## moviequeen1 (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm starting a thread today debut of TV shows from the past to present.I thought it would be an interesting topic for those of us who watch TV I won't be posting every day,I'm using my reference TV book'Complete Directory of TV Shows from 1946-2007 If you know the exact date/yr a favorite show debuted ,feel free to post it here,comments welcomed
The 1st entry
Oct 6,2000
 original 'CSI:Crime Scene Investigation" '00-'15 The show is about a forensic team in Las Vegas working with the Criminal Bureau of the Police Dept,they  used advanced techniques to analyze evidence found at crime scenes esp gruesome murders. I remember watching the 1st episode,fast paced,was hooked watched the show for most of its run.The cast: William Petersen "Gil Grissom" played the senior forensic investigator,Marg Helgenberger'Catherine' his assistant,Robt. David Hall- chief medical examiner,Jorja Fox'Sara' the rookie,Eric Szmanda'Greg' who was eccentric lab tech
Petersen left the show in '09 Helgenberger left in 2012,but they both returned for the finale in '15.I know Ted Danson replaced Petersen but I didn't watch the show then


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 6, 2020)

Perry Mason, first episode date, September 21, 1957.

One of my all-time favourite shows. Not only did I love Raymond Burr, for his acting and character in the show, my husband tells me that he had a big-time crush on Barbara Hale.


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm not one for watching or liking Movies, that said I work out every evening starting on the stationary Bike and then Nordic Track, while watching Rawhide on YouTube. All very good actors, Rowdy, Wishbone, Mushy, Vaver, etc, and excellent subject. It was a great show.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)

*Rocky and Bullwinkle*

 began life in the 1950's television show, *The Frostbite Falls Review*. It was created by Jay Ward and Bill Scott. Their names in that show were Rocket J. Squirrel and Canadian Moose. *The Frostbite Falls Review* was not very successful so Rocky and Bullwinkle became the stars of their own show, *Rocky and His Friends*. 

The show was co-created by Alex Anderson and premiered on November 29th, 1959 on ABC. Added to the cast were Boris and Natasha, two Pottsylvanian spies. The show also featured various segments; Peabody's Improbable History, Fractured Fairy Tales, Mr. Know-It-All, and Aesop and Son. 

In 1961, the show moved to NBC and was renamed *The Bullwinkle Show*. In 1964 the creators moved the show back to ABC where it was cancelled at the end of that season. The next year the show did reappear back on ABC; Bullwinkle and Rocky were replaced by Hoppity Hooper, while the other segments remained. 

The show ran on ABC until 1974. It was then syndicated under the name of *The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle*. In 1996, *The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle* was picked up by Turner Broadcasting's Cartoon Network. It has since moved to the classic cartoon network, Boomerang where it is still running today.

http://www.tv.com/shows/the-rocky-and-bullwinkle-show/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

American Bandstand was an American music-performance and dance television program that aired in various versions from 1952 to 1989, and was hosted from 1956 until its final season by Dick Clark, who also served as the program's producer.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *Rocky and Bullwinkle*



One of my favorite shows as both a child and as an adult.  I like the way they mixed humor for adults in with the humor that appealed to kids.  It reminds me of the sophistication of the old Warner Brothers cartoons (Bugs Bunny, etc...)


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 6, 2020)

Lost September 22,2004

This is my favorite pilot. Very well done and HD had just started to become mainstream so it looked extra special on my 32" HD..lol. I know that some felt the show strayed after a couple of seasons but I stuck with it to the end. Every now and then I go back to watch the pilot and follow up episode just to recapture that feeling of watching it for the first time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2020)

*One of my most favorite shows was Criminal Minds. It first aired on September 22,2005. Sadly it ended this year after a 15yr run. I still watch it on netflex even though I have seen all the episodes, It was a wonderful show with a terrific cast.*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Oct 7th
10/7/60 CBS drama'Route 66' starring Martin Milner 'Tod Stiles',George Maharis'Buz Murdock' The show was about the 2 guys travelling around the country in Tod's corvette looking for adventure  .It was shot on location across the U.S. George left the show in '63 due to health reasons,he was replaced by Glenn Corbett


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2020)

*Another of my 2 favorite shows are .Golden Girls aired September 14th 1985 until May 9th 1992 and The Dick Van Dyke show that aired from October 3rd 1961 until June 1st 1966.*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> American Bandstand was an American music-performance and dance television program that aired in various versions from 1952 to 1989, and was hosted from 1956 until its final season by Dick Clark, who also served as the program's producer.



*I watched Bandstand every day after school. It first aired near where I lived in Philadelphia. My sister and I would dance to all the fast dances and we loved it. I loved seeing some of the performers on the show. Frankie Avalon,Bobby Ridell and Fabian all lived in the same neighborhood as I did.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)

The Mickey Mouse Club is an American variety television show which aired intermittently from 1955 to 1996 and returned to social media in 2017. Created by Walt Disney and produced by Walt Disney Productions, the program was first televised for four seasons, from 1955 to 1959, by ABC.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Oct 10th
10/10/58 '77 Sunset Strip' was detective drama
The stars,Efrem Zimbalist Jr played'Stu Bailey' an ex OSS officer an expert in languages.Roger Smith played'Jeff Spencer' a former govt  undercover agent.The shows' title was the location where their office was in Hollywood,Calif. Edd Brynes played'Kookie' the young valet who worked at the restaurant next door,dreamed of becoming a detective one day,helped the two guys on  some cases


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Oct 11th
10/11/75 SNL{Saturday Night Live} debuted a comedy/variety show live 11:30pm-1am live from NYC,45 yrs later still on the air 
The show consists of comedians who do skits on topical subjects,each week there is a guest host who appears in some of the skits, a musical guest
The 1st show late comedian George Carlin was the host,Billy Preston&Janis Ian were musical guests
From 1975- 1980,featured 7 comics aka'Not Ready for Prime Time Players' who did the skits,They are:
Chevy Chase-he left after the 1st yr,replaced by Bill Murray
Jane Curtin
Dan Aykroyd-left in '79
JOhn Belushi-left in'79
Gilda Radner
Garrett Morris
Laraine Newman
I watched the show during the early yrs,thought it was very funny,something different


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Oct 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Perry Mason, first episode date, September 21, 1957.
> 
> One of my all-time favourite shows. Not only did I love Raymond Burr, for his acting and character in the show, my husband tells me that he had a big-time crush on Barbara Hale.



That show meant bedtime for me..... when the music started... the words "Bedtime"  sang out


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 11, 2020)

squirrelwhisperer said:


> That show meant bedtime for me..... when the music started... the words "Bedtime"  sang out


I would reach for my trust comforter, tuck my feet up on the couch or easy chair, and settle into a good watch.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

*I don't know how I forgot to mention "All in the family." I loved that show and it aired from January 12.1971 until April 8th 1979*.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2020)

Flashpoint - a Canadian show which debuted July 11th, 2008 and the last show was December 13th, 2012.

It was inspired by the Emergency Task Force of Toronto

Note: most Canadian made shows , generally speaking, aren’t very good. This one was .


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Oct 15
10/15/59
'The Untouchables'59-'63  based on actual events set in Chicago,Ill in the bullet ridden days of Prohibition in the 30's.The show starred Robert Stack as' Elliott Ness' he and his group of agents battle major crime lords including Al Capone At the time this was the most violent show on TV,but it scored  big ratings for ABC
The movie version'87,Kevin Costner played'Ness',Robert deNiro played 'Capone'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2020)

Ness never met Capone face to face..

Link
.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Oct 25th
10/25/82
"Newhart''82-'90 In this funny sitcom,Bob plays "Dick Loudon" a NYC writer of'How To Books',he and his wife'Joanna"{Mary Frann} decide to buy and renovate "The Stratford Inn' in Norwich,VT which was built in 1754. They get help running the inn with some interesting characters."George'{Tom Poston} who's family had been caretakers of the inn for more than 200 yrs. Three brothers who were the worst handymen '"Larry,Darryl,#1 Darryl# 2
The finale has been called 'all time classic'.A Japanese businessman has bought the entire town to convert it into a golf club/course /hotels.Bob refused to sell the inn at first then,5 yrs later it become a hotel on the 14th fairway of the golfcourse.Bob after arguing with the businessman,walks out the front door,is hit by a  errant golf ball knocking him unconscious.He wakes up to tell his wife about a strange dream he had owning an inn in VT.As the lights come on,in bed with him is his 1st TV wife,Suzanne Pleshette"Emily"


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Oct 26th
10/26/82-8/10/88
NBC's medical drama"St. Elsewhere'  one of my all time favorite shows. The series was set in Boston,Mass at  St Eligius hosptial where patients were sent who couldn't afford to go to more expensive hosptials. The staff was first rate,'Dr Westphall' chief of staff{Ed Flanders}, "Dr Mark Craig,egotistical  heart surgeon{William Daniels},"Dr Aushlander,veteran dr{Norman Lloyd},and the residents/interns. A couple favorites were 'Dr Jack Morrison"{David Morse},'Dr Phillip Chandler{Denzel Washington} Dr Victor Ehrlich{Ed Begley,Jr}
The series finale was strange which I truly hated.The last scene shows Dr Westphall's 6 yrold austic son,Tommy with a snow globe of the hospital in his hand,was all a dream
MTM Enterprises Mary Tyler Moore,her 2nd husband,Grant Tinker,their production company produced this show along with a few others: 
"MTM,Hill Street Blues,Remington Steele,Newhart,Lou Grant,WKRP in Cincinatti


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ness never met Capone face to face..
> 
> Link
> .


The great majority of the shows were made up.


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2020)

Re St Elsewhere.



moviequeen1 said:


> The series finale was strange which I truly hated.The last scene shows Dr Westphall's 6 yrold austic son,Tommy with a snow globe of the hospital in his hand,was all a dream



I absolutely hated that ending too.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 26, 2020)

Jules said:


> Re St Elsewhere.
> I absolutely hated that ending too.


Was Bobby in the shower?


----------



## Jules (Oct 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Was Bobby in the shower?


Gee.  I have no idea?  I don’t think so.  Just a kid holding a globe.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 26, 2020)

Adore "Columbo" reruns ...nobody did it like Peter Falk.  Its the only murder "mystery " where you knew who done it at the beginning of the show and the  real "mystery" was how Columbo proved it while driving the murderer crackers.  "Oh, just one more question..."


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 26, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Oct 26th
> 10/26/82-8/10/88
> NBC's medical drama"St. Elsewhere'  one of my all time favorite shows. The series was set in Boston,Mass at  St Eligius hosptial where patients were sent who couldn't afford to go to more expensive hosptials. The staff was first rate,'Dr Westphall' chief of staff{Ed Flanders}, "Dr Mark Craig,egotistical  heart surgeon{William Daniels},"Dr Aushlander,veteran dr{Norman Lloyd},and the residents/interns. A couple favorites were 'Dr Jack Morrison"{David Morse},'Dr Phillip Chandler{Denzel Washington} Dr Victor Ehrlich{Ed Begley,Jr}
> The series finale was strange which I truly hated.The last scene shows Dr Westphall's 6 yrold austic son,Tommy with a snow globe of the hospital in his hand,was all a dream
> ...


In the days before multichannel TV this was an American show we got.I loved the theme tune.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 26, 2020)

Take Two which debuted here four weeks ago.Private Detective Drama.Got Rachel Bilson as one of its stars.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 26, 2020)

Dr. Kildare
TV Series
Dr. Kildare is an NBC medical drama television series which originally ran from September 28, 1961, until August 30, 1966, for a total of 191 episodes over five seasons. Produced by MGM Television, it was based on fictional doctor characters originally created by author Max Brand in the 1930s and previously used by MGM in a popular film series and radio drama.
Starring:Richard Chamberlain, Raymond Massey.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2020)

Looking back on this topic reminded me of 3 shows I loved growing up. The Honeymooners was really funny and it only lasted one year,1955 to 1956.


Then my 3 sons which ran from 1960 to 1972. I really had a crush on Don Grady


And of course The Donna Reed show that ran from 1958 until 1966. I had a crush on Paul Peterson too.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 26, 2020)

Monty Python was different, drew viewers
SNL in early years, they lost me a long time ago, I'm not hip, cool
Monk-he pursues one killer at a time and other detective shows already listed.

The detective show were 'a crew' of specialist pursues mass killers leave me cold.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Oct 29th
10/29/93 CBS detective drama'Diagnosis Murder' '93-'01
Dick Van Dyke stars as Dr Mark Sloan,chief of internal medicine at a fictious hosptial in Los Angeles.He is an amateur detective, serves as a special consultant to LA police dept using his medical skills to solve murders. He is assisted by his 2 young residents,"Amanda"{Victoria Rowell},'Jessie"{Charlie Schlatter},his son Barry who plays'Det Steve Sloan'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 29, 2020)

Highway Patrol
American TV Series
Highway Patrol is a 156-episode action crime drama series produced for syndication from 1955 to 1959.
Genre:Action/Police crime drama
Starring:Broderick Crawford
Narrated by:Art Gilmore


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Nov 3rd
Different Strokes 11/3/78
This NBC sitcom was about 2 young black brothers,Arnold{Gary Coleman}&Willis {Todd Bridges}Jackson who become 'adoptive' sons to a wealthy business man,'Phillip Drummond' {Conrad Bain}.The boys mother who was the maid to the Drummond family,ask him to look after them after she died.Drummond was a widower had a 13 yr old daughter,Kimberly{Dana Plato}.The ditzy housekeeper  'Mrs Garrett' was played by Charlotte Rae who who left after the 1st season to star in another NBC sitcom'Facts Of Life' Todd Bridges is the only cast member alive


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Nov 5th
The Nat King Cole show 11/5/56
singer,Nat King Cole became the 1st African American to headline a variety show on NBC It was only 15 min,he sang songs,once in awhile  welcome a guest artist.The next yr it was expanded to an hr,due to poor ratings,the show was cancelled in Dec '57


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 6, 2020)

Nov 6th
 "Meet The Press'  11/6/47
NBC's long running public affairs program{still on the air} from Washington,DC It was created by Martha Roundtree who served as the  1st moderator from 1947-1953.The format hasn't changed over the yrs,a group of reporters discuss the week's news,moderator interviews a leading public figure
Over the yrs,the moderators have been Marvin Kalb'84-'87,Garrick Utley'88-'91,Tim Russert '91-'08
David Gregory '08-'14.Chuck Todd has been the moderator since 2014.
My personal opinion,the show lost its spark with the untimely death of Tim Russert in '08 He was tough but fair asked interesting questions.Todd is dull.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2020)

*I don't know how I forgot how much I loved these shows.*
*
The Dean Martin show (1965 to 1974) and I loved it when he did the Roasts they were so funny.
Three's Company (1976–1984)
Happy Days (1974–1984)
Bewitched (1964–1972)*
*I Love Lucy (1951–1957)*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 14, 2020)

Nov 14th
CBS sitcom'Murphy Brown" 11/14/88
Candice Bergen stars in this sitcom,she plays a veteran  star news reporter for a weekly fictious CBS news magazine 'F.Y.I' in Washington,DC.She is very opinionated,sarcastic,over bearing,driven but a tireless reporter
Others in the cast,Charles Kimbrough 'Jim Dial' anchorman with no sense of humor,Joe Regalbuto'Frank Fontana' investigative reporter long time friend of Murphy's,Grant Shaud'Miles Silverberg', neurotic exec producer of FYI,Faith Ford'Corky Sherwood',young,perky journalist with not much experience but idolizes Murphy.Pat Corley'Phil' the owner of the neighborhood bar where the team comes,he listens to their problems,gives 'fatherly advice'
I watched the show for most of its 10yr run,it was funny with great ensemble cast
In 2019,the show returned as a 'reboot' trying to capture the magic for a 2nd time,it failed miserably.I watched a couple episodes,it wasn't funny


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 14, 2020)

needshave said:


> I'm not one for watching or liking Movies, that said I work out every evening starting on the stationary Bike and then Nordic Track, while watching Rawhide on YouTube. All very good actors, Rowdy, Wishbone, Mushy, Vaver, etc, and excellent subject. It was a great show.


I watched Rawhide last night.  What a great show!  The titles are always, "The Incidence at........."  Frankie Lane singing the theme song is so great.  You can keep your Netflax; which I have for free but never watch.  Can't stand Netflax!  Most of those shows are geared for 16 - 25 year olds.  Give me Gunsmoke, Rawhide, The Rifleman, The Life & Times of Wyatt Earp anytime.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 14, 2020)

Loved the CSI with Peterson.  After he left, not so much.  Loved the chemistry with him and Sara!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Loved the CSI with Peterson.  After he left, not so much.  Loved the chemistry with him and Sara!


I'm with you on that, Terry.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Oct 29th
> 10/29/93 CBS detective drama'Diagnosis Murder' '93-'01
> Dick Van Dyke stars as Dr Mark Sloan,chief of internal medicine at a fictious hosptial in Los Angeles.He is an amateur detective, serves as a special consultant to LA police dept using his medical skills to solve murders. He is assisted by his 2 young residents,"Amanda"{Victoria Rowell},'Jessie"{Charlie Schlatter},his son Barry who plays'Det Steve Sloan'


Diagnosis Murder, was one of my favourites.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Adore "Columbo" reruns ...nobody did it like Peter Falk.  Its the only murder "mystery " where you knew who done it at the beginning of the show and the  real "mystery" was how Columbo proved it while driving the murderer crackers.  "Oh, just one more question..."


Columbo, will go down in history as being one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> *Rocky and Bullwinkle*
> 
> began life in the 1950's television show, *The Frostbite Falls Review*. It was created by Jay Ward and Bill Scott. Their names in that show were Rocket J. Squirrel and Canadian Moose. *The Frostbite Falls Review* was not very successful so Rocky and Bullwinkle became the stars of their own show, *Rocky and His Friends*.
> 
> ...


Seems just like yesterday that I was watching the Rocky & Bullwinkle Show and Captain Kangaroo before heading off to kindergarten.

What a walk down memory lane.


----------



## needshave (Nov 14, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> I watched Rawhide last night.  What a great show!  The titles are always, "The Incidence at........."  Frankie Lane singing the theme song is so great.  You can keep your Netflax; which I have for free but never watch.  Can't stand Netflax!  Most of those shows are geared for 16 - 25 year olds.  Give me Gunsmoke, Rawhide, The Rifleman, The Life & Times of Wyatt Earp anytime.


Rawhide, Gunsmoke (especially those with Festus) and the Rifleman are my favorite as well. I have never seen the The life &Time of Wyatt Earp. I need to look that one up.   I have been watching a lot of coach recently. Sad we don't have shows like that any more. Netflax is dead to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 14, 2020)

needshave said:


> Rawhide, Gunsmoke (especially those with Festus) and the Rifleman are my favorite as well. I have never seen the The life &Time of Wyatt Earp. I need to look that one up.   I have been watching a lot of coach recently. Sad we don't have shows like that any more. Netflax is dead to me.


I'm with you on original actors like Festus.

Television shows I originally gravitated towards with their original cast of actors, I quickly lost my love for when original cast members were replaced with new substitutes.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> Rawhide, Gunsmoke (especially those with Festus) and the Rifleman are my favorite as well. I have never seen the The life &Time of Wyatt Earp. I need to look that one up.   I have been watching a lot of coach recently. Sad we don't have shows like that any more. Netflax is dead to me.


"The Life & Times of Wyatt Earp" starring Hugh O'Brien is available on ROKU channel for those of you who download shows using the ROKU stick or box.  I tried to order it on Amazon for years but it is not available.  The show ran from 1955 - 1961.  It ran for 6 seasons for a total of 226 shows.  I'm only on the 1st season but I also on the 8th season of Gunsmoke, the 4th season of The Rifleman & will soon be starting the 4th season of "Have Gun Will Travel".  With ole' Corvid-19 around scaring the B-Jesus out of everyone & the long cold winter months upon us here in Canada, the border closed to travel, it's good to hanker down for some good clean (no swearing & nudity) western shows.  Nope, they sure don't make shows now like they used to.  You can keep all that new stuff.  I'm with Wyatt, Kitty, Lucas McCain, Doc, Chester, Marshall Dillon & Palladin.  I did order "Wagon Train".  It's coming in the mail.  No reason to be bored during Corvid-19 at all.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 15, 2020)

I watch "The Alfred Hitchcock Hour" most nights.  Always liked that ironic ending series.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2020)

I almost forgot to mention 2 of my most favorite shows. I don't think I missed one episode of either of them. "Dexter" 2006-2013 and "The Mentalist" 2008 -2015.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I almost forgot to mention 2 of my most favorite shows. I don't think I missed one episode of either of them. "Dexter" 2006-2013 and "The Mentalist" 2008 -2015.


I thought the pilot to Dexter was brilliant. The series finale ? Not so brilliant. I guess they are discussing doing one more season to correct the things done in the final season.


----------



## needshave (Nov 15, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> "The Life & Times of Wyatt Earp" starring Hugh O'Brien is available on ROKU channel for those of you who download shows using the ROKU stick or box.  I tried to order it on Amazon for years but it is not available.  The show ran from 1955 - 1961.  It ran for 6 seasons for a total of 226 shows.  I'm only on the 1st season but I also on the 8th season of Gunsmoke, the 4th season of The Rifleman & will soon be starting the 4th season of "Have Gun Will Travel".  With ole' Corvid-19 around scaring the B-Jesus out of everyone & the long cold winter months upon us here in Canada, the border closed to travel, it's good to hanker down for some good clean (no swearing & nudity) western shows.  Nope, they sure don't make shows now like they used to.  You can keep all that new stuff.  I'm with Wyatt, Kitty, Lucas McCain, Doc, Chester, Marshall Dillon & Palladin.  I did order "Wagon Train".  It's coming in the mail.  No reason to be bored during Corvid-19 at all.


Were definitely on the same page. However, When you say you have Wagon Train coming  in the mail...Where are you getting it and are you playing it on apple TV, Roku or VDR?  By the way, I can not go to a movie house and watch a movie, not just because of Covid, but because there is absolutely nothing there worth watching.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 15, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Was Bobby in the shower?


If I remember correctly,,,Bobby was in the shower on Dallas, if you're talking abt Bobby Ewing.

And mentioning Dr. Kildare, reminds me of DR Marcus Welby.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2020)

Nov 16th
House,MD 11/16/04
This was another one of my favorite medical dramas.Hugh Laurie in the lead role of 'Dr Gregory House' a brilliant physician who had the worst bedside manner, was sarcastic,moody ,walked with a cane & limped due to leg damage he suffered yrs ago,was addicted to pain killer,Vicodin
His young team were Dr Allison Cameron{Jennifer Morrison},Dr Robert Chase{Jesse Spencer},Dr Taylor Foreman{Omar Epps} His only true friend was Dr  James Wilson{Robert Sean Leonard} He constantly butted heads with his boss,hospital administrator'Dr Lisa Cuddy{Lisa Edelstein}.  She resented his attitude but put up with him because he was so good.The team worked at fictious teaching hospital in NJ
In Season 3,the team disbanded except for Dr Foreman,House hired 3 new members Dr Hadley'Thirteen'{Olivia Wilde},Dr Chris Taub{Peter Jacobson} Dr Kunter{Kal Penn},his character died in Season 5.I wasn't surprised when House&Cuddy became romantically involved but it didn't last long The show ran for 8 yrs,I watched faithfully for most of the series run, but really didn't like the new team members.
I knew Hugh was British,his American accent was very convincing,he fooled the producers of the show when he sent his audtion tape using that accent


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes, his accent was very convincing.  I didnt realize it till sometime later, when I heard him speaking on another show being interviewed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2020)

Since I've been binge watching (as much as my ADD will allow) several episodes of The Love Boat:
The show premiered Sept 24, 1977 and ran for nine seasons.  There were also a couple of specials.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Nov 24th
Simon&Simon 11/24/81
This was a detective series about two polar opposite brothers who run their own detective  agency in San Diego,Calif in the 80's
Gerald McRaney played'Rick Simon',a US Marine Corp vet,who  wear cowboy boots,jeans,,drive a 4 wheel pickup truck,lives on a boat in front of his brother's property
Jameson Parker played'AJ Simon' a college grad,likes classic cars,tailored suits,follows the rules
In each episode,the drama is how their personality conflicts how they solve the cases


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 27, 2020)

Nov 27th
The White Shadow 11/27/78, CBS drama about a ex Chicago Bull basketball player{Ken Howard} who becomes high school basketball head coach at Carver High school in Los Angeles The school was located in a tough,lower class neighborhood. The team was racially mixed,the show dealt with how the kids reacted to each other,the world they lived in.The other cast members were Kevin Hooks, Tim Van Patten,,Thomas Carter,JOan Pringle who played the school principal
Bosom Buddies 11/27/80
this sitcom starred Tom Hanks"Kip" and Peter Scolari'Henry' who were co workers at a advertising agency.They shared an apt together until 1 day their apt building was destroyed,went looking for another place to live. One of their co -workers,Amy{Wendi Jo Sperber} who had a crush on Henry came up with a great idea,they could live where she did at the all girl residence,Susan B. Anthony hotel with a catch.They had to dress in disguise as women, so Kip became"Buffy',Henry was'Hildegarde' 
I do remember watching these 2 shows,enjoyed them


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nov 30th
11/30/2005- NBC' sitcom'Superstore",this series is about the employees who work at a fictious 'big box store'Cloud 9' in St. Louis,Missouri. America Ferrera plays'Amy' the store manager,Lauren Ash plays the ass't store manager,Ben Feldman,an sales associate.I 've watched the show a couple of times its ok


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Dec 4th
12/4/81 CBS drama "Falcon Crest" another family saga of the rich&greedy fighting for power
Its set in the  Napa Valley region outside of San Francsico involving  wine making and the Channing family. The matriarch of the Channing family,Angela{Jane Wyman} is ruthless,power broker who runs the family winery with a ironhand,tries to manipulate anybody including family to suit her purposes
Her nephew,Chase{Robert Foxworth} has inherited 50 acres of vineyards from his late father,Angela's brother.Chase&his wife,Maggie{Susan Sullivan} their kids,Cole &Victoria are managing it. Angela is convinced the land belongs to her,the constant bickering between  Chase&Angela. She pushed her grandson'Lance'{Lorenzo Lamas} into the conflict
I watched this show for couple seasons but it got confusing with so many characters&plotlines  I gave up The show ended in 1990


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2020)

12/7
12/7/09 'Men of A Certain Age",TNT's comedy/drama show  co created by one of the stars of the show Ray Romano. The series is about 3 college friends in their 40's as they deal with middle age
"Joe'{Ray Romano} an aspiring golfer with a gambling problem,owns a party supple store.He's separated from his wife,2 kids
"Owen'{Andre Braugher},over weight with anxiety problems,works as a car salesman at dealership is dad owns,married with 2 kids
"Terry"{Scott Bakula} is a semi retired actor trying to make a comeback.He manages an apt building,never married likes to date younger women
I watched this show a few times,fun to watch these 3 talented actors in different roles than what they are known for .The main reason I watched I'm a fan of Scott Bakula
sadly this show was cancelled after 2 seasons because of ratings


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dec 11th
12/11/80 CBS drama'Magnum PI"
Tom Selleck stars as Thomas Magnum,an ex Vietnam naval intelligence veteran/private detective who gets a great job
He provides security&guards the estate of a wealthy writer,Robin Masters{never seen on the series} in exchange Magnum gets to live rent free at his ocean front property on Oahu north shore.He gets to use Masters $50,000 red Ferrari. as well. Robin's stiff upper lip British manservant,"Higgins'{John Hillerman} ran the estate since Robin was always away.In the beginning he didn't like Magnum or his laid back lifestyle,but during the series run they became friends
Magnum gets help from his 2 wartime buddies in solving the cases."TC'{Roger E.Mosley} who owned Island Hopper helicopter charter business'Rick" {Larry Manetti} who managed a Honoululu night club


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Perry Mason, first episode date, September 21, 1957.
> 
> One of my all-time favourite shows. Not only did I love Raymond Burr, for his acting and character in the show, my husband tells me that he had a big-time crush on Barbara Hale.


That is my most favorite TV show. MeTV runs it at 9 AM and a different episode at 11:30 PM. I was killing myself trying to keep a2wakw to watch both, so I bought the CD set. Even though I know who the murderer is, I still lapse into the show, completely enthralled with it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 12, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> That is my most favorite TV show. MeTV runs it at 9 AM and a different episode at 11:30 PM. I was killing myself trying to keep a2wakw to watch both, so I bought the CD set. Even though I know who the murderer is, I still lapse into the show, completely enthralled with it.


I'm with you, Fuzzy.

I never grow tired of watching classic television shows.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2020)

Dec16th
12/16/75,CBS sitcom 'One Day At a Time' The show is about a single mom,Ann Romano{Bonnie Franklin} living with her 2 head strong teenage daughters,Julie[MacKenzie Phillips}Barbara{Valerie Bertinelli} in an apt building in her hometown,Indianapolis. The apt building handy man,Dwayne Schneider{Pat Harrington,Jr} thinks he's a real ladies man Joseph Campanella appears occasionally on the show as Ann's ex husband"Ed
During the series run,MacKenzie Phillips was written out of the show twice because she was a drug addict had severe weight and physical problems as well


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 16, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ness never met Capone face to face..
> 
> Link
> .


Most of those episodes were BS. But I still watch today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Dec 18th
12/18/56 quiz show,'To Tell the Truth' debuted on CBS
Bud Collyer was the host of this show ,3 contestants all claim to be same person The 2 imposters are given a brief  bio of the person,they can say anything they want.The panelists have figure out who is telling the truth. The host would say'would the real-------- please stand up'
The regular panelists who appeared over the show's run were Kitty Carlisle,Orson Bean,Peggy Cass, Polly Bergen In 2019, a reboot of the show debuted on ABC with actor Anthony Anderson as host


----------



## john danson (Dec 18, 2020)

Burn Notice 2007-2013 the original Star Trek 1966-67,Wild Wild West 1965-68,The Man from Uncle 1964-68


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Dec 20th
12/20/79 CBS  'Knots Landing' which was a spinoff from 'Dallas'
This series had the 'black sheep' of the Ewing family,younger brother,'Gary{Ted Shackelford} a weak,reformed alcholic who deserted his wife,Val{Joan Van Ark} then remarried her.They moved to Los Angeles to get away from his family,lived in a cul de sac fictious neighborhood'KNots Landing' Their daughter,Lucy{Charlene Tilton} stayed with the family in Dallas
Gary worked at a classic car dealership owned by his neighbor,Sid Fargate{Don Murray}.Sid's wife was Karen{Michelle Lee}.The other neighbors  Kenny Ward{James Houghton} record exec,his wife Ginger{Kim Lanford},Richard Avery{John Pleshette} an obnoxious,womanizing atty,his wife,Laura{Constance McCain} a successful real estate agent
One of Laura's clients was Sid's recently divorced sister,Abby Cunningham{Donna Mills} who moved with her 2 kids to the neighborhood.She started causing problems from the start,undermining relationships,spreading rumors of affairs etc.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dec 30th
12/30/84
CBS detective show 'Crazy Like A Fox',Harrison Fox{John Rubinstein} a young atty in San Francisco,trying to develop a successful law practice. His life gets complicated whenever his dad,"Harry{Jack Warden} a lovable con artist/private investigator would show up.Harry constantly got involved with murder cases,always asking his son for legal advice or helping him on a case.Of course,Harrison could never say'NO" to his dad


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Jan 1st
1/1/93 CBS western/drama 'Dr Quinn,Medicine Woman" This show is set in the 1860's,an independent woman doctor,Dr Michela Quinn{Jane Seymour} answers an ad to become  the town doctor in Colorado Springs,Colo.She moves from Boston after her medical partner&father has died .When she arrives, some  townsfolk were not expecting a woman doctor,at first don't like or trust her
The 1st person who immediately  welcome her was Charlotte,owner of local boarding house.When she was dying,she asks Dr Quinn to adopt her 3 children Matthew{Chad Allen},Brian{Shawn Toovey},Colleen{Jessica Bowman} They all move to a homestead owned by mysterious mountain man Sully{Joe Lando} After awhile,the townspeople began to realize just how good Dr'Mike' was
I tuned in almost every week to watch this show which ran for 6yrs


----------



## Judycat (Jan 1, 2021)

I just began watching this American TV show on The Roku Channel called Renegade 1992-1997. I forgot how blatant shows were back then with stereotypes and sexism. Lorenzo Lamas parading around without a shirt or can't seem to find a shirt with buttons. The ladies with their bosoms can't find clothing that fits either.  Men with long hair blowing in the wind. Guns and motorcycles. 

It's kind of laughable now. Don't know if I'll make it through all 5 seasons. Dialogue is sappy and plots are absurd, but you're supposed to be watching the characters doing kung fu moves and having explosive car chases. Bang bang...BOOM...90's TV eye candy. Ha.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2021)

The Sopranos was my favorite.

Otherwise, I watched mostly comedy series, but there were a few others.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jan2nd
1/2/62 quiz show'Password' debuts a word association game.It featured 2 teams, one  a celebrity other a contestant,the object of game is to identify the password with least amount of words.The 1st team to get to 25 points won the round.In the 'Lighting Round' one member of each team would have 60 secs to get their partner to associate total of 5 passwords.The winners won cash prizes,would return to challenge another team
Allen Ludden hosted both daytime&night time versions.It was on this show where he met his future wife, actress Betty White


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Jan4th
1/4/84 NBC sitcom 'Night Court',this show was about a young judge,Harry T.Stone{Harry Anderson}  who was appointed to run Manhattan's Night Court .He was an amateur magician who loved Jean Harlowe and Mel Torme  both pictures were hanging in his chamber
The others characters in the show were :
"Christine' {Markey POst} naive, public defender who was love interest of Harry's. She was huge fan of British Royal family esp Princess Diana
'Dan Fielding'{John Larroquette},obnoxious sex-obessed prosecutor
balliffs:
'Bull Shannon'{Richard Moll} tall,bald guy who was fiercely protective of Harry
'Selma"{Selma Diamond} chain smoking older woman,sadly she died after Season 2 was replaced by Florence Halop"{Flo} who loved motorcycles &heavy metal music.She died after Season 3 was replaced by "Roz"{Marsha Whitfield}  tall,no nonsense African American woman court clerk
"Mac"{Charlie Robinson} who was easy going,great sense of humor,always wore cardigan/plaid shirt&tie
I loved this show thought it was really funny.It was created by comedy writer,Reinhold Weege who worked on cop comedy show 'Barney MIller'


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Jan 7th
1/7/82,NBC drama "Fame', centers on  NYC's well known High School for the Performing Arts,the group of very talented kids who go there.Their hopes&dreams of becoming actors/singers/musicians,learn how to deal with competition&rejection as well as problems of growing up
The cast members,Debbie Allen'Lydia dance instructor,Albert Hague'Mr Shorofsky", the bearded music teacher ,David Reardon,drama teacher Two students were featured in the show Lee Curreri'Bruno",Gene Anthony Ray'Leroy'
The show was  based on the movie of the same name with couple cast members reprising their roles for the TV version.Allen,Hague,Curreri&Ray.The TV critics loved the show but couldn't find an audience,was cancelled after 1 season
I remember watching this show,thought it was good


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Jan 9th
1/9/59 CBS Western'Rawhide' show about cowboys traveling across the country with the cattle.The show stars Eric Fleming"Gil Favor' the trail boss,Clint Eastwood'Rowdy Yates,' Gil's right hand man,Paul Bringar"Wishbone' the cook for the group
1/9/68
ABC's drama'It Takes a Thief' Robert Wagner "Alexander Mundy' a cat burglar,professional thief who alaways did things in style until he got caught.While serving his prison sentence,the U.S.govt makes him a deal,he works for them.Mundy's father,'Alistair',{Fred Astaire} a retired thief would sometimes help his son on special jobs.I remember watching this show,thought it was good
1/9/96
NBC"s  "3 Rock From the Sun' funny sitcom about 4 aliens who land on Earth to observe earthlings The Solomon family were' the 'high commander,Dick Solomon{John Lithgow} who became a physics prof at local Ohio Univ.2nd in command was a male now tall female'Sally'{Kristen Johnson},teenager'Tommy'{Joseph Gordon Levitt} and doofus'Harry"{French Stewart} who always squinted his eyes
At the univ  'Dick's love interest,was another prof,'Dr Mary Albright'{Jane Curtin} and her sassy secretary'Nina"{Simbi Khali} Mary soon was promoted to dean and became Dick's boss which he had a hard time dealing with
I loved this show,found it to be really funny at times


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2021)

2 of my other favorites were Family Ties that aired from 1982 till 1981. I loved Michael J. Fox especially. The other show was Criminal Minds which aired from 2005 till 2020. I still watch that on reruns on NetFlix.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> 2 of my other favorites were Family Ties that aired from 1982 till 1981. I loved Michael J. Fox especially. The other show was Criminal Minds which aired from 2005 till 2020. I still watch that on reruns on NetFlix.


Sassy cakes,you have the years wrong for 'Family Ties' the show was on from 1982-1989


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jan12th
1/12/66 ABC's "Batman' which was a 'campy' TV show,based on cartoonist Bob Kane's comic book of the same name.The show was not to be taken seriously.Bruce Wayne {Adam West} aka'Batman' built a complex crime lab underneath his mansion,he waged war against the criminals in Gotham City. His side kick,Dick Grayson aka'Robin'{Burt Ward} joined him,they were  known as'Caped Crusuader" 'Boy Wonder'
The guest stars who played the villians were Burgess Meredith'Penquin",Cesar Romero"The Joker",Frank Gorshin'The Riddler' Vincent Price"Egghead',Victor Bruno'King Tut",Lee Meriwether,Julie Newmar,and Eartha Kitt all played'Catwoman" The show lasted 2 yrs
1/12/81 ABC's prime time 'soap opera' Dynasty' set in Denver,Colo,about the oil rich Carrington family."Blake'{John Forsythe} married to his 2nd wife/former secretary'Krystle{Linda Evans},his 2 kids from his 1st marriage,the spoiled daughter,"Fallon{Pamela Sue Martin},gay son'Stephen'{ 1st season played by Al Cory,Jack Coleman replaced him}
Blake's 1st wife,'Alexis'{Joan Collins} shows up at the end of the 1st season causing all sorts of problems  for the family.This was the storyline for the rest of the series,both wives vying for Blake's affection.The show had style and glamour.The opening credits of the show used aerial views of the Filoli Estate  which is located south of San Francisco
I liked this show from the beginning,after a couple seasons ,it got too confusing following so many plotlines. The show ended in 5/11/89


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jan 14th
1/14/52 NBC's "The Today Show" debuted live on East&Central time zones from 7-9am.Dave Garroway was the original host with Jack Lescoulie as the announcer, was the 1st of its kind  blending national news stories, lifestyle&entertainment features.The early mascot of the show was a chimpanzee named J.Fred Muggs. The  hosts over the years were:
John Chancellor,Frank McGee,Hugh Downs,Barbara Walters,Tom Brokaw,Katie Curic, Bryant Gumble,Jane Pauley,Deborah Norville,Matt Lauer
The hosts now include Savannah Guthrie,Hota Kotb,Carson Daly,Craig Melvin,Al Roker{weather}
It expanded to the weekends in,1987 for Sundays,1992 for Sat
The show was #1 with viewers until the mid 80's when rival'Good Morning America' took over, other rival 'CBS,This Morning" has always ranked # 3
The show was created by NBC executive Sylvester Weaver{his daughter is actress Sigourney Weaver}


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Jan 15th
1/15/81 NBC's 'Hill St.Blues',a gritty police drama set in a ghetto area of unnamed East Coast city.The head of the police precinct is Capt Frank Furillo{Daniel J.Travanti} a patient man who deals with all sorts of people coming into the station.His annoying ex wife,Fay{Barbara Bosson} shows up when he least expects it, public defender,Joyce Davenport{Veronica Hamel} always gives him grief, also his secret lover,she calls him'Pizza Man'
The cops who work out of the station'Bobby Hill{Michael Warren} his partner,Andy Renko{Charles Haid},Belker{Bruce Weitz} undercover cop who likes to bite the offenders.Sgt Phil Esterhaus{Michael Conrad} tall,'father figure' who always ended the daily briefings by telling the group'be careful out there" The theme song from the show was #10 on Billboard Charts in '81
In the beginning,the show was struggling in the ratings but when it won 6 Emmy Awards incl Best Drama,actor{Travanti} its 1st yr,that changed everything became a beloved,critical hit It lasted 6 yrs
This is my all time favorite cop show,watched every week


----------



## jerry old (Jan 15, 2021)

Rather than 'Police Story', 'Hill Street Blues' was the first adult police story.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Jan 18th
1/18/74 ABC's 'The 6 Million Dollar Man" this show was about Steve Austin,{Lee Majors} a U.S. astronaut who had been critically injured in moon landing craft he was practicing in the desert.The govt doctors decided to try a new operation to replace some human parts with  atomic power electronic mechanical devices. Steve becomes a 'cyborg',part human/part machine. He had powerful new legs, his right arm with incredible strength,his left eye with penetrating vision
Others in the cast were 'Dr Rudy Wells'{Martin E.Brooks} who devised the  operation,
Oscar Goldman{Richard Anderson} played Steve's govt boss The show was based on the book'Cyborg' by Martin Caidin


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jan 20th
1/20/08, AMC's drama'Breaking Bad'. This show centers on  high school  chemistry teacher,Walter White{Bryan Cranston} who is discouraged  being under paid,then recent diagnosis of Stage 3 cancer which he is struggling with.To secure financial future for his family when he dies, he turns to crime with the help of former student,Jesse{Aaron Paul} They produce and distribute crystalized meth
Others in the cast are Anna Gunn,"Skyler',Walter's wife,RJ Mitte'Walter Jr, Betsy Brandt plays Skyler's sister,Dean Norris plays her husband'Hank' who is DEA agent,Bob Odenkirk  plays Walter's lawyer
The show was a hit among viewers and critics over its 5 yr run.The show won many awards including 16 Emmys,2 Peabody Awards.Cranston won 4 Best Actor Emmys
I watched the show a couple of times


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Jan 21
1/21/68 'Rowan &Martin's Laughin' which was a highly creative,funny variety show. It was  fast paced with sketches,blackouts,one liners,cameo appearances by well known celebs,sometimes politicans e.g Pres Richard Nixon appearing&saying 'Sock It To Me'
There were 40 regulars over the 5yr run,but only 4 were at the start to the end, Dan Rowan,Dick Martin,Ruth Buzzi and announcer, Gary Owens who always had his hand over his ear
Two of the regulars, Arte Johnson&Ruth Buzzi had memroable sketches.Arte played a German soldier who always hid behind a bush,smoking a cigarette ,saying'Verrry Interesting".Ruth as old lady with an umbrella or purse. When she sat on the bench,dirty old man{Johnson} would try to  snuggle next to her,she hit him with the purse
 Lily Tomlin as the sarcastic,nasal telephone operator'Ernestine' Goldie Hawn as the giggling 'dumb blonde',Alan Sues as the grinning moron as a sports announcer.Some of the other things seen on the show was Cocktail Party,The Flying Fickle Finger of Fate Award, Laugh in's Look at the News{past present,future}. The catchphrases became part of the conversation'You Bet Your Sweet Bippy','Look It Up in Your Funk and Wagnalls" "Sock It To Me','Beautiful Downton Burbank" "Here Comes de Judge'
I remember watching this show every wk,thought it was funny


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jan 27th
1/27/76 ABC sitcom'Laverne&Shirley' was set in the 50's about 2 women from  low class backgrounds with not much education but were determine to make lives for themselves.
Penny Marshall"Laverne' and Cindy Williams'Shirley' worked  on an assembly line in the bottle cap division of Shotz Brewery in Milwaukee. Laverne had a quick temper,defensive always afraid she'd get hurt.Shirley was naive and trusting a sucker for a sad story
Others in cast were David L.Lander'Squiggy',Michael McKean'Lenny' the girls neighbors,Eddie Mekka'Carmine,the Big Ragu'Phil Foster who played Laverne's dad"Frank' who owned the local hangout'Pizza Bowl'
There was alot of trouble behind the scenes due to friction/ intense rivalry between Penny&Cindy.In 1982,Cindy had enough left the series when she became pregnant.The show lost viewership after that,was cancelled in '83


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Jan 30th
1/30/13 FX' spy thriller'The Americans'. This show was about 2 KGB Intelligence agents,"Elizabeth"{Keri Russell},'Phillip' Jennings{Matthew Rhys} posing as a married couple living in Falls Church,VA with their 2 kids ,Paige ,Henry.Their cover was they were travel agents
The series begins when Pres Reagan has just taken office and ends in Dec '87,when Soviet Union&U.S. sign the Intermediate Range Nuclear Forces Treaty
The Jennings next door neighbor,'Stan'works at FBI as counterintelligence officer. He becomes close to the family,best friends with Phillip,has no idea who they really are
I watched the 1st season part of the 2nd,then it got to be too confusing, show ended in 2018


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2021)

*Of course, I loved "Hogan's Heroes" which ran from 1965 to 1971, and " I dream of Jeannie" from 1965 to 1970*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Feb
2/2/15 Food Network show'Kids Baking Championship'
This show is hosted by pastry chef,Duff Goldman,actress,Valerie Bertnelli.The show features 10 kids  ages 10-13 from across the country.Every week,there is a baking competion to see what the kids can come up with.Duff&Valerie are the judges as well as  their mentors.The kids are judged on presentation,taste and creativity.The winner receives $25,000,a feature in Food Network Magazine
I started watching this show a couple yrs ago.I'm not a baker but I'm always impressed by these very talented kids
This yr's show is a bit different because of COVID,the kid's parents can watch their kids from another room social distancing.Its stressful for both the kids and the parents


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 5, 2021)

2/5/89
CBS Western Mini Series'Lonesome Dove' debut,based on the Pulitizer Prize novel by Larry McMurtry.The story is set in the 1870's,Augustus'Gus' McCall{Robert Duvall},Capt Woodrow Call{Tommy Lee JOnes} are famous ex Texas Rangers who run a livery from a small Texas border town,Lonesome Dove along the Rio Grande
The  series was shown in 6 parts over 3 nights to viewer&critical acclaim huge ratings at the time 25 million.It featured an all star cast besides Duvall,Jones:
Angelicia Huston
Danny Glover
Diane Lane
Robert Ulrich
Ricky Schroder
The series won 7 Emmy awards,{mostly technical} best director,Simon Wincer
2 Golden Globes Duvall{Best Actor},Best Mini Series
Peabody Award for Outstanding Achievement in Drama
based on screenplay written by McMurtry and Peter Bogdnavich
I loved this mini series,its faithful to the book


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Feb 10th
2/10/56
CBS Western"My Friend Flicka' was a show set in Montana in 1900.
Ken McLaughlin{Johnny Washbrook} a young 10 yr old boy who lives on family ranch with his parents,Rob{Gene Evans},Nell{Anita Louise},ranch handy man Gus{Frank Ferguson} Ken's beloved mustang horse'Flicka' The episodes are about Ken's adventures with Flicka and dealing with friends and neighbors
The show lasted  2 yrs,originally aired on CBS,then went to NBC
It was based on the novel by Mary O'Hara movie version came out in 1943 starring Roddy MacDowall,Preston Foster


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Feb 16th
2/16/50 "What's My Line' was the longest running quiz show which ran for 17 yrs
It originally aired on CBS alternate weeks Feb-March 1950 at 8-8:30,April-Sept  at 9-9:30 pm
Oct-Sept 1967 Sun nights at 10:30-11pm It was in black&white,later in color
The celebrity panelists asked questions to the contestants, to figure out what interesting or unusual occupation they did.There was a segment where a 'mystery guest' appeared,panelists were blindfolded asking questions.The original panelists were Bennett Cerf,Arlene Francis,Dorothy Kilgallen.John Daly was the moderator
I remember some Sundays when I couldn't get to sleep,watched  with my parents on our black&white TV


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Feb 25th
2/25/50  "Your Show of Shows'a comedy/ variety series from the'Golden Age of TV'  aired live every week for 90 min on NBC.It featured the comedy duo of Sid Ceasar,Imogene Coca,other regulars included Carl Reiner,Howard Morris
The writers on the show were Carl Reiner, Mel Brooks, Neil Simon, Larry Gelbart,Lucille Kallen,show was produced by Pat Weaver directed by Max Leibman The show lasted for 4 yrs
In 2002,TV Guide listed it at #30 of the top 50 Greatest TV Shows of All Time


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 3, 2021)

March
3/3/85 ABC's detective series 'Moonlighting'
This show was about Maddie Hayes,{Cybill Sheppard} a glamorous,somewhat icy top fashion model who had fallen on hard times esp when her manager swindle her out of her earning. Unbeknownst to her,she owned the 'Blue Moon Detective Agency' which she was planning on selling
One of the principal employees who worked there,cocky,David Addsion{Bruce Willis} conned her out of doing so,they became partners in this unique venture.Maddie had been a spokesperson for'Blue Moon Shampoo Company
The ****** tension between the two was the main storyline during the shows run,finally  consumated their relationship at the end of '86 season In certain episodes they would talk directly into the camera  to viewers which was unheard of back then.There were  constant production problems behind the scenes between the 2 stars and creator/exec producer,Glen Gordon Cannon,who was let go in the final season,show was cancelled in 1989
The show's theme song was co written/sung by Al Jarreau became a hit on Billboard charts in 1987


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 5, 2021)

March 5th
3/5/2006,"Planet Earth' a nature documentary series produced by BBC's Natural History Unit.It took 5 years to produce,the 1st to be filmed in high definition.The series had 11 episodes featuring global overview or habitat on Earth.It premiered in U.K. by June 2007 had been seen in 130 countries around the world..It was narrated by natural history film maker,David Attenborough
The show won numerous awards including 4 Emmys, Peabody Award


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 6, 2021)

March 6th
3/6/88 CBS detective series'In The Heat of the Night' which was based on book by John Ball,
 the '67 movie version which starred Rod Seiger,Sidney Poitier
Chief Detective,'Virgil Tibbs"{Howard Rollins} who had been working in Philadelphia learning new techniques in scientific technology returns to his hometown,Sparta,Miss to attend his mother's funeral.The mayor asks him to stay and work with  police chief'Bill Gillespie'{Carroll O'Connor} in solving police crimes. Gillespie was gruff, old timer who knew the streets& town of Sparta like the back of his hand
The show lasted 6yrs,theme song was written by Quincy Jones,Alan&Marilyn Bergman,performed by Bill Champlin Carroll O'Connor won Best Actor in Drama Emmy in '89


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 9, 2021)

March 9th
3/9/76 ABC drama'Family' which was about the travails of a happily married couple Doug Lawrence{James Broderick} a independent lawyer,his wife,Kate{Sada Thompson} a full time homemaker who always stood by her opinions living in middle class Pasadena,Calif with their 3 kids.The eldest daughter,Elayne{Meredith Baxter-Birney} son Willie{Gary Frank} youngest daughter,Letitla who went by her nickname'Buddy. Doug would always listen to what Kate had to say on any topic He had a deep,strong bond with Buddy,Willie had a close relationship with her as well affectionally calling her'Peaches'.  Elayne was out on her own married with a son. Willie who didn't feel the need to continue in high school dropped out much to his parent's displeasure.He persued his dream of becoming a successful photographer Towards the end of the series ,Kate went back to college as a music major
The show was a widely acclaimed drama,critics loved it
This was one of my favorite shows,tuned in every week to watch.The show lasted until 1980.There was talk about doing a reunion special in 1982,sadly it never happened because James Broderick had died.He didn't live long enough to see his son,Matthew become a  successful talented Broadway/movie actor


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 10, 2021)

3/10/78 CBS show'The Incredible Hulk" which starred Bill Bixby as'David Banner' a research scientist who was determining the effects of stress on physical strength. In a freak accident in his lab he was exposed to massive dose of radiation which altered his body. Every time he became angry at something or some one,he turned into this huge,green manlike monster'Incredible Hulk'.He possess massive strength and primitive passion. When he calmed down and returned to normal,he had no recollection of what he did when he was the creature The Hulk was played by body builder,Lou Ferrigno
He traveled the country searching for a cure took odd jobs to clothe&feed himself,always 1 step ahead of an investigative reporter'Jack McGee{Jack Colvin} who suspected Banner's secret but had no real proof
The Hulk was based on  comic book character created by Stan Lee in 1962


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2021)

March 15th
3/15/88 ABC's coming of age comedy/drama'The Wonder Years'
The show  set in '68  about a middle class suburban family,the Arnolds seen thru the eyes of 12 yr old,Kevin{Fred Savage},as he enters junior high school,Vietnam protests,Beatles music, and U.S. space program were in the air.His older brother,Wayne{Jason Hervey} loved  to torture&humilate him,his older sister,Karen{Olivia d'Abo} was in her own world of love beads and social protest.His dad,Jack{Dan Lauria},mom Norma{Alley Mills} were a little distant
Kevin had a BFF,Paul{Josh Saviano}  hope to be girlfriend'Winnie{Darcia McKellar}
Daniel Stern narrates as the older version of Kevin,news clips and music of the day contributed to the show.The theme song was'With a Little Help from My Friends' sung by Joe Cocker


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 19, 2021)

March 19th
3/19/84 CBS sitcom'Kate&Allie"
This show starred Susan St.James"Kate',Jane Curtin'Allie',as childhood friends both divorced with  kids who decide to live together in a brownstone in Greenwich Village in NYC Kate's daughter'Emma'{Ari Meyers},Allie's 2 kids,daughter"Jennie'{Allison Smith},son "Chip'{Frederick Koehler}  tried to get along. Kate was a free spirit,glamorous worked as a travel agent,struggled to be taken seriously in the work place.Allie was old fashioned,proper,who was a stay at home mom taking care of the domestic duties while persuing her college degree she abandoned after she married her husband
In the 5th season,Kate quit her job,she&Allie started their own catering service
The show was a mid season replacement,orginally with only 6 episodes,critics & viewers enjoyed it,became a hit for the network,ran for 5yrs Jane Curtin won 2 Best Actress Emmys for her role


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 24, 2021)

March 24th
3/24/05,NBC sitcom'The Office' was adapted from  BBC show of the same name created by comedian,Ricky Gervais
The show is about employees at Scranton,PA branch of fictious Dunder Mifflin Paper Company,Michael{Steve Carrell} is the clueless regional manager,who is devoted to his work  thinks he's really funny,which annoys his co-workers.They are:
Dwight{Rainn Wilson} the assistant manager whose arrogance either annoys or amuses his  office mates.Pam{Jenna Fischer} receptionist who puts up with the nonsense, JIm{John Krasinski} the tall,lanky sales rep who really likes Pam.They like to play practical jokes on Dwight
.Ryan{BJ Novak} young  temp who quickly figures out about the office politics and plays along.
There was no laugh track,at times used improvised dialogue filled with long,awkward stares&pauses,characters would talked right into the camera documentary style.The critics liked the show  from the start thought it was innovative,for some viewers it became an acquired taste.The show ended in 2013


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 24, 2021)

We didn't have TV until I was almost in HS and the channels were few and sketchy.  By HS, I was too busy working to watch much of anything except late night stuff.  I remember Victory At Sea came on around 9 or 10 when I got off work.  There was one show I liked during college years - Route 66 with George Maharis and Martin Milner. When the kids were growing up, we watched Monty Python, which we all thought was hilarious.  Not much else sticks out, which is not much of an answer, but it's all I've got.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 25, 2021)

March 25th
3/25/2012 PBS  show'Finding Your Roots' which is hosted by Dr. Henry Louis Gates, a professor of African-American research at Harvard University
This is a documentary show of  ancestry of well known people.Each person is given a 'book of life' which has information researched by professional genealogists.It allows the person to learn more about their family 'tree' my discover secrets about their family they never knew before


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 26, 2021)

March 26th
3/26/89 NBC's sci-fi show'Quantum Leap'  Dr. Samuel Beckett{Scott Bakula} is a physicist who 'leaps' through space during a flawed experiment in time travel.He temporally takes the place of other people,correcting what he thinks are historical mistakes.
Al Calavicci{Dean Stockwell} plays Sam's holographic observer/friend who accompanies him on his journey.He uses a small super charged computer'Ziggy' to determine the odds&reasons for Sam's current situation
I watched this show every week,loved it,became a big fan of Scott Bakula.The show lasted until 1993


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 27, 2021)

March 27th
3/27/83 ABC's mini series'The Thornbirds' which is based on the 1977 novel by Colleen McCullough
This 4 part 10hr show is about the Cleary family who move from New Zealand to Australia to run their aunt,Mary Carson's ranch,from 1920-1962 The main story is Meggie Cleary{Sydney Penny} who's love for the family's priest,Father Ralph{Richard Chamberlain} continues as she grows up.As an adult,Meggie{Rachel Ward} is frustrated she can't be with him. Ralph tries to convince himself that he loves God more than her.
This mini had an all star cast besides Chamberlain,Ward Barbara Stanwyck{Mary Carson}, Richard Kiley&Jean Simmons play Meggie's parents, Bryan Brown who plays the sheep herder Meggie marries{Brown&Ward are married in real life},Christopher PLummer who plays Ralph's mentor,Archbishop.
The show won 6 Emmys inc Barbara Stanwyck-lead actress in limited series, Richard Kiley,best supp actor,Jean Simmons best supp actress others were technical The music was composed by Henry Mancini Its the 2nd highest rated mini series behind # 1 'Roots'
I watched this mini series loved it,was faithful to the book


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 31, 2021)

March 31st
3/31/92 NBC's long running news magazine "Dateline"
When this show debuted it was general news interest stories.The show's original co-hosts were Jane Pauley,Stone Phillips. It appeared a couple times a wk Other ex NBC hosts who appeared were Bryant Gumbel, Katie Couric.,Ann Curry
NBC Nightly News anchor,Lester Holt replaced Ann Curry as host in 2011
It now focuses on true crime  stories.The 4 correspondents who have been with the show the longest are:
Dennis Murphy since'94
Josh Maniewicz since'95
Keith Morrison since'95
Andrea Canning joined the show in 2012
The show is on for 2 hrs every Fri from 9-11pm Sat from 9-10pm
I've watched the show on/off since the beginning,I usually tune in Fri nights


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 31, 2021)

*I don't know if these shows were mentioned before but my Dad loved "The Life of Riley" and even bought a tv to have in our kitchen in case the show aired at our dinner time. My dad loved it because the daughter in the show was named Barbara and called Babs and that's what my Dad called me. It aired from 1953 to 1958.
We also watched "I Love Lucy" it came on tv from 8 pm until 8:30, but our bedtime was 8:15 so I would have to stall to get to see the whole show, but my older sister would just run up to bed.It aired from 1951 to 1955. And of course, the Honeymooners which aired from 1955 to 1956.*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 2, 2021)

April
4/2/78 CBS drama'Dallas' a prime time 'soap opera' which was a show about struggle for money,power,sex.The show centered on the wealthy oil family,the"Ewings' who lived in  sprawling ranch in Texas.The patriarch  John Ross Ewing{Jim Davis} his wife,'Miss Ellie{Barbara BelGeddes} and their 3 sons,JR{Larry Hagman},Gary{Ted Shackleford}  Bobby{Patrick Duffy}.Gary  who couldn't compete with his brothers{was rarely seen on show} left  the family moved to Calif
JR the eldest, who viewers 'loved to hate was a power-hungry guy who would stop at nothing to get what he wanted .He was constantly unfaithful to his wife",SueEllen"{Linda Gray} Bobby was  the opposite of JR married to wife"Pam" {Victoria Principal},her brother,"Cliff'{Ken Kercheval} was  just as greedy as JR not as successful
One of the famous episodes during the show's run was 'Who Shot JR" it turned out to be Kristin{Mary Crosby} Sue Ellen's younger sister who was pregnant with JR's child.He survived and she was never prosecuted 
Others in the  cast were Charlene Tilton"Lucy"{Gary's daughter}Steve Kanaly'Ray Krebbs",manager of Southfork.Howard Keel'Clayton Farrow" was Ellie's 2nd husband,after Jock died
The show ended in 1991


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 8, 2021)

April 8th
4/8/90 ABC"s drama'Twin Peaks' which was a strange,weird show created by avant guarde film maker,David Lynch.The story was about who killed the 17 yr old homecoming queen,"Laura Palmer"{Sheryl Lee} in the fictional town of Twin Peaks,WashingtonThe local sheriff,Harry Truman{Michael Ontkean} asks FBI for help,the lead agent was 'Dale Cooper'{Kyle MacLachin}.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 15, 2021)

April 15th
4/15/14 FX's Fargo' which was inspired by the '96 movie of same name  written&directed by the Coen brothers.The TV show is created by Noah Fawley,each season has a different cast/location/time period.
In Season 1 is set in 2006 in Minnesota&N.Dakota,stars Billy Bob Thornton{Malvo} who is passing thru Minn,influences the community esp insurance salesman,Lester Nygaard{Martin Freeman} with his deception,violence.Two police officers,Gus{Colin Hanks} Deputy Molly{Allison Tolman} worked together on a series of murders that maybe connected to Malvo&Nygaard
I watched some of Season 1,thought it was good,the critics loved it


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 22, 2021)

April 22nd
4/22/12 HBO's political comedy,'Veep' which stars Julia Louis-Dreyfuss as fictious U.S. Vice President,Selina Meyer,how she and her team  deal with every day political events,try to leave a legacy
Others in cast are:
"Gary'{Tony Hale} Selina's personal aide,"Amy"{Anna Chlumsky},chief of staff,"Mike"{Matt Walsh},director of communications,"Sue"{Sufe Bradshaw},Selina's personal secretary
The show was a critical hit,won numerous TV Awards.Julia won 6 Best Actress Emmys for her role
I've never saw the show but heard it was funny


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 25, 2021)

April 25th
4/25/78 ABC's detective series"Vega$' stars Robert Urich as private detective ,'Dan Tanna"show was filmed on location in Las Vegas.He drove around town in a vintage,red 1957  Thunderbird.He was on retainer to a wealthy,fast talking Vegas casino owner,'Phil Roth"{Tony Curtis}.The other cast members'Lt David Nelson{Greg Morris} who was Dan's contact at Las Vegas police dept,"Beatrice'{Phyliss Davis} his secretary,"Binzer'{Bart Braverman} who helped Dan with detective work.I watched this show thought it was different,it ended in 1981


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 25, 2021)

One of my favorite shows was "The Man from U.N.C.L E." It was on from 1964 to 1968. I watched it every week with my oldest nephew who lived with us. He then moved to Georgia and started writing a book called "The Man from THUNDER." Of course we had different reasons for watching he enjoyed the plot of "The man from U.N.C.L.E and I loved,Robert Vaughn Davidand  Mc Callum.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

April 26th
4/26/88 ABC's war drama'China Beach' series is about U.S. Army doctors/nurses/officers who work,live  at evacuation hosptial/USO entertainment complex near U.S. base in DaNang,South China during Vietnam War.The dedicated head nurse,Colleen McMurphy{Dana Delany} loves one of the dr's 'Dr Richard'{Robert Picardo}  but he's married .Others cast members:
Major Garreau{Conchetta Tomei},her assistant,"KC'{Marg Helgenberger} who has a drug problem,Private Beckett{Michael Boatman} who runs the morgue,"Boonie'{Brian Wimmer} who manages the JetSet club,"Holly'{Ricki Lake}" donut dolly" from Red Cross
The show's theme song was Supreme's hit 'Reflections'.The critics liked the show,though it didn't do well in the ratings,.I loved it watched every week,show ended in '91
Dana Delaney won 2 Best Actress Drama Emmys in '88,'91
Marg Helgenberger won Best Supp Actress Emmy in '89


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my favorite shows was "The Man from U.N.C.L E." It was on from 1964 to 1968. I watched it every week with my oldest nephew who lived with us. He then moved to Georgia and started writing a book called "The Man from THUNDER." Of course we had different reasons for watching he enjoyed the plot of "The man from U.N.C.L.E and I loved,Robert Vaughn Davidand  Mc Callum.
> 
> View attachment 161740


In one episode of NCIS one of the characters said ”What did Ducky (Dr. Mallard played by David McCallum) look like when he was younger?” Gibbs replied ”Illya Kuryakin.”


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

The world’s longest running TV series is Coronation Street affectionately called Corrie. It’s about the inhabitants of a street in a town in northern England. It currently airs 6 times a week.

This series premiered on believe it or not December 9th 1960

Yes 1960

Over 10 000 episodes have been aired

The character Ken Barlow played by William Roach appeared in the first episode and is still played by the same actor.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 26, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> April 26th
> 4/26/88 ABC's war drama'China Beach' series is about U.S. Army doctors/nurses/officers who work,live  at evacuation hosptial/USO entertainment complex near U.S. base in DaNang,South China during Vietnam War.The dedicated head nurse,Colleen McMurphy{Dana Delany} loves one of the dr's 'Dr Richard'{Robert Picardo}  but he's married .Others cast members:
> Major Garreau{Conchetta Tomei},her assistant,"KC'{Marg Helgenberger} who has a drug problem,Private Beckett{Michael Boatman} who runs the morgue,"Boonie'{Brian Wimmer} who manages the JetSet club,"Holly'{Ricki Lake}" donut dolly" from Red Cross
> The show's theme song was Supreme's hit 'Reflections'.The critics liked the show,though it didn't do well in the ratings,.I loved it watched every week,show ended in '91
> ...


Was it kind of like another "MASH"?


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 26, 2021)

Got to give a mention for two BBC hospital dramas.Casualty which started in the eighties and is still going and it’s spinoff Holby  City,set in a different part of the hospital which has also been on for quite a while now.
Both run for quite a chunk of the year these days.
There were two other spin offs-Holby Blue,a police series that didn’t last long and Casualty 1910(or something like that) set in the early 20th century.Also short lived.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Was it kind of like another "MASH"?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Liberty,'China Beach' was  strictly drama series unlike M*A*S*H which was considered a sitcom,over its 11yr run.At times it did do some dramatic episodes.I just liked Beach better


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> Liberty,'China Beach' was  strictly drama series unlike M*A*S*H which was considered a sitcom,over its 11yr run.At times it did do some dramatic episodes.I just liked Beach better


I found China Beach to be an insult. The last thing I need is a soap opera about the war.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 27, 2021)

We have a channel on our Swedish cable network that runs loads of old series: Murder She Wrote, Falcon Crest, The Flying Doctors, Diagnosis Murder, Jake and the Fatman, Cannon and so on and so on


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 29, 2021)

April 29th
4/29/61 ABC's 'Wide World of Sports',sports anthology series shown on Saturday afternoons,5-7pm on East Coast,over the yrs time changed to 4-6pm.The original host was Jim McKay'61-'98 On the 1st show,featured track/field events featuring Univ of Penn,Drake Univ relays.
McKay's  famous intro 'spanning the globe to bring you the constant variety of sport,the thrill of victory,the agony of defeat.The human drama of athletic competiton.this is ABC's Wide World of Sports' The show was cancelled in 1998 due to expansion of cable TV offering more sports outlets
I watched this show for yrs,liked Jim Mckay whatever sports event he was covering


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 29, 2021)

*Captain Kangaroo*

from 1955 - 1984 

This was a must watch when we got our first Black and White. I was probably 6 years old.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 3, 2021)

May
5/3/48
CBS Evening News debuts as 15 min nightly newscast with Douglas Edward, aired nightly at 7:30pm.In 1950 was renamed Douglas Edwards with the News.In Sept '50 became the 1st news program to broadcast to East-West coasts.In 1956,became the 1st newscast to use videotape to time delay broadcast to the West Coast.Edwards anchored the newscast from 1948-1962.Walter Cronkite succeeded him in 1962.Its the longest running U.S.network news program


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 7, 2021)

5/7/48
NBC"s Kraft Television Theatre,which was a dramatic anthology series,televised live every week.At the time it was one of TV's most prestigious shows,received huge ratings won numerous TV awards Kraft Food Company was one of its major supporters
Over the years,the show produced high quality plays doing either drama or comedy,variety of scripts used were from Shakespeare,Tennessee Williams,Agatha Christie,Rod Sterling.Many well known movie stars appeared on this show Jack Lemmon,Art Carney,Grace Kelly, James Dean,Joanne Woodward,Lee Remick.The show began to broadcast musicals in 1958
In April 1954,the show was the 1st to use color in broadcasts,permantly did so in July '58
The show ended Oct 1,1958


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 7, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my favorite shows was "The Man from U.N.C.L E." It was on from 1964 to 1968. I watched it every week with my oldest nephew who lived with us. He then moved to Georgia and started writing a book called "The Man from THUNDER." Of course we had different reasons for watching he enjoyed the plot of "The man from U.N.C.L.E and I loved,Robert Vaughn Davidand  Mc Callum.
> 
> View attachment 161740


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 11, 2021)

5/11/91
NBC's drama'Sisters',the show focusing on 4 Reed sisters who live in Winnetka,Ill.Their dad,Tom who was a doctor,workaholic recently died.They come to help their mom,Beatrice{Elizabeth Hoffman} who was long suffering wife 
The sisters Alex,{Swoosie Kurtz} a wealthy wife of plastic surgeon who has no idea her marriage is in trouble.Teddy{Sela Ward},a free spirit,recovering alcoholic who had been living in Calif.Georgie{Patricia Kalember} a part time real estate agent,Frankie{Julieanne Phillips} a high powered marking analyst,workaholic
I remember watching this show,thought it was good with talented group of women


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 22, 2021)

5/22/16
AMC"s 'Preacher' which is based on comic book series.
Jesse Cutler{Dominic Cooper} plays ,a chain smoking,hard drinking preacher who during a crisis of faith is given a new superpower.He embarks on a quest to better understand his new'gift ,to find God
Others in the cast are Ruth Negga who plays his girlfriend'Tulip O'Hare', Joseph Gilgun'Cassidy' a vampire from Ireland who joins them
I watched this show a couple of times, a bit strange could never really get into it.
comedian Seth Rogen,Sam Catlin,Evan Goldberg were co exec producers


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Perry Mason, first episode date, September 21, 1957.
> 
> One of my all-time favourite shows. Not only did I love Raymond Burr, for his acting and character in the show, my husband tells me that he had a big-time crush on Barbara Hale.


AM. I learned a long time ago he was gay. Don't know if it is true or not.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 23, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> AM. I learned a long time ago he was gay. Don't know if it is true or not.


Yes,he was gay


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 1, 2021)

June
6/1/83 NBC's comedy'Buffalo Bill'
This show was set in my hometown, Buffalo,NY. Dabney Coleman stars as 'Bill Bittinger' a,egotiscal TV talk show host at a small TV station,WBFL{doesn't exist}.He's arrogant,insensitive guy who blames everybody else when things go wrong.His long suffering staff puts up alot of his shenigans
The other cast members :
Joanna Cassidy'Jo Jo',Bill's  producer/director of the show
Geena Davis'Wendy production assistant
Max Wright'Karl' station manager
John Feilder'Woody' stage manager
I enjoyed this show,thought it was funny.The main reason I watched fan of both Dabney Coleman,Joanna Cassidy


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 3, 2021)

6/3/01 HBO's comedy/drama " 6 Feet Under',which was about the dysfunctional Fisher family who ran the Fisher&Sons funeral home in Los Angeles.
In the pilot episode,the patriarch,Nate Fisher Sr{Richard Jenkins} is killed in a traffic accident.He bequeaths the business to his 2 sons,'David'{Michael C.Hall},Nate Jr{Peter Krause} their sister,Claire{Lauren Ambrose} who drives the hearse, their depressed mother,Ruth[Francis Conroy}
Each episode opened with a death, the aftermath including the Fisher family's turmoil
This show was a critical hit for HBO with huge ratings,critics loved the writing&acting.Over the show's 4 yr run it won 9 Emmys,3 Golden Globe&Screen Actor Awards,Peabody Award


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 8, 2021)

6/8/1948' NBC's "Texaco Star Theater 'which was comedy/variety show which originated on radio
This show from the early yrs of TV  was on every Tues night from 8-9pm, comedian Milton Berle hosted the 1st show but didn't become the pernmanent host until Sept '48.
The premise was old fashion vaudeville comedy/variety hr which had dozen of guests each week,comedians/singers/dancers/,acrobats/ etc. Each show started with 4 Texaco servicemen singing Texaco's jingle'Oh,we're the men from Texaco,from Maine to Mexico'.Berle would come out dressed in an outlandish costume
cast regulars were:
Ruth Gilbert
Bobby Sherwood
Arnold Stang
Jack Collins
Milton Frome
Berle became a national institution aka'Mr Television'.It was said he sold more TV sets than any other ad campaign because everybody wanted to see what this crazy comedian would do every week He would end each show by singing his theme song "Near You' written by Kermit Goell,Francis Craig


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2021)

I mentioned earlier some of my favorite shows, but just recently I found out that "Dexter" is coming back in the Fall. It originally aired from 2006  to 2012. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 11, 2021)

6/11/02
Fox's 'American Idol' which is modeled on British talent show 'Pop Idol',created by Simon Fuller.Its  a simple talent contest for aspiring young singers ages 16-24,the grand prize  get a recording contract The judges dwindle down to 30 hopefuls,this is when the viewers get their first look.The next 3 weeks 10 semi finalists perform on Tues nights,viewers can call in toll free &vote for their favorite
The judges for the 1st 8 seasons were:
Paula Abdul,music producer Randy Jackson,Simon Cowell
The 2 finalists the 1st  season were Carrie Underwood-winner,runner up Justin Guarini
The co-hosts 1st year were Ryan Seacrest,comedian Brian Dunkleman.Its been Ryan ever since


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 15, 2021)

6/15/69
CBS' Hee Haw"  was country music's version of NBC's 'Rowan&Martin's Laugh in"
There were nutty running gags,blackouts 'corny' one liners by regulars or guest stars delivered all in a cornfield.The animated donkey was used on a regular basis to react to the humor,provide the'hee haw' to the show's title
The cohosts were 2 of the biggest country music stars at the time,Buck Owens,Roy Clark,other country music stars appeared throughout the show's run
The network cancelled the show in 1971,though it was in the top 20 nationally,then went into 1st run syndication from 1971-1993


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 16, 2021)

6/16/10 TV Land's 1st original  scripted show'Hot In Cleveland'
This sitcom is about three long time friends in their 40's who all worked in entertainment business in Los AngelesThey are flying to Paris when the plane has to make emergency landing in Cleveland,Ohio decide to stay there 
"Melanie''{Valerie Bertinelli} is a writer with a college age kids  who is depressed over her  divorce
"Joy'{Jane Leeves} is a never married beautican known as the'Eyebrow Queen of Beverly Hills'
'Victoria'{Wendie Malick} is a daytime soap opera actress who has been married 6 times
They lease a house from a sassy caretaker"Elka"{Betty White}
The critics liked the show, which was filmed live in front of a studio audience at CBS Studio City,Calif
Betty was a guest star in the pilot episode but her performance was well received,the producers decided to make her a regular
I watched this show a few times,thought it was funny,I'm a Betty White fan


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 16, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I mentioned earlier some of my favorite shows, but just recently I found out that "Dexter" is coming back in the Fall. It originally aired from 2006  to 2012. I can't wait to see it.


I have never watched that show...my girlfriends tell me 'It's a must see'...........we'll see.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 19, 2021)

6/19/52 CBS's quiz show I've Got A Secret' original version with Garry Moore as the host
The concept was simple,the panelists asks questions to the contestant, to figure out what their secret is something unusual,humerous,amazing or embarrassing.The secret was flashed on TV screen the audience,home viewers could see what it was
The original panelists were game show host,Bill Cullen,comedian Harry Morgan,TV hostess, Faye Emerson,actress Jayne Meadows.
The show was  created by 2 comedy writers Allan Sherman,Howard Merrill


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I have never watched that show...my girlfriends tell me 'It's a must see'...........we'll see.


I haven’t either.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I mentioned earlier some of my favorite shows, but just recently I found out that "Dexter" is coming back in the Fall. It originally aired from 2006  to 2012. I can't wait to see it.


Loved Dexter.  It will probably be on something I don't get so will probably miss it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 24, 2021)

6/24/49 NBC's 1st Western 'Hopalong Cassidy"
There were movies based on the adventures of "Cassidy' ,the TV show were the edited versions of them starring William Boyd who also starred in the movies.He always dressed in black,plotlines were the same going after the bad guys on his faithful horse,'Topper' His side kick in TV show was Edgar Buchanan"Red Connors' movie version it was either actor Gabby Hayes or Andy Clyde


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

Glad to hear that Dexter is coming back. Thee actor who plays Dexter, Michael C. Hall, also starred in Six Feet Under.  

I  love Six Feet Under. And it had the most brilliant final episode I've ever seen.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2021)

6/27/66 ABC's "Dark Shadows' which was a Gothic soap opera airing weekdays about the lives of the wealthy Collins family in Collinsport,Maine.The show featured ghosts/werewolves zombies.It really became popular when the 200 yr old vampire'Barnabas Collins"{Jonathan Frid} showed up .The small company of actors played numerous characters during the show's 5 yr run
Other cast members were:
Joan Bennett'Elizabeth Collins Stoddard"
Louis Edmonds'Roger Collins',Elizabeth's brother
Alexandra Isles'Victoria Winters'
Nancy Barrett'"Carolyn' Elizabeth's daughter
I watched this soap& enjoyed it.At the time I had a crush on Jonathan Frid


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2021)

*Growing up my favorite show to watch was Bandstand. My sister and I would dance to it every day after school. I loved Dick Clark. It first was filmed where we lived in Philly.
Bandstand began as a local program on WFIL-TV (now WPVI), Channel 6 in Philadelphia on October 7, 1952. Then it was hosted by Bob Horn and was called Bob Horn’s Bandstand. On July 9 of 1956, the show got a new host, a clean-cut 26 year old named Dick Clark. When ABC picked the show up, it was renamed American Bandstand, airing its first national show on August 5, 1957. The show was moved to Los Angeles in 1964. From 1963 to 1987 Bandstand was on only once a week, on Saturday. Briefly, it was part of the USA Network with new host David Hirsh but went off the air in 1989.*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2021)

July
7/2/55 "The Lawrence Welk Show' debuts on ABC was a summer replacement  on Saturday nights. The critics disliked it,thought it wouldn't last long
It was a good old fashioned music show,older viewers just loved it,much of the appeal was the close knit family of performers.Some of the regulars from the show:
The Lennon Sisters
accordionist/assistant conductor,Myron Floren
dancers Bobby Burgess&Barbara Boylan
Dick Dale,saxaphone,vocals
Larry Hooper piano/bass vocals
The original'Champagne Lady',Alice Lon was fired in July'55 because she showed 'too much knee'.Her replacement was soprano,Norma Zimmer
The show ended its run in 1971,still shown today in syndication around the country


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2021)

7/3/52
NBC's sitcom'Mr Peepers' which aired live every week
The show was set in a small mid western town, was about  the shy,junior high school science teacher,"Robinson Peepers"{Wally Cox} who tried to do everything right,but backfired on him.His best friend was history teacher,"Harvey Weskit"{Tony Randall}.Others in the cast were Marion Lorne as English teacher'Mrs Gurney',Patricia Benoit played school nurse'Nancy Remington"
The show ended in June '55


----------



## terry123 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *Growing up my favorite show to watch was Bandstand. My sister and I would dance to it every day after school. I loved Dick Clark. It first was filmed where we lived in Philly.
> Bandstand began as a local program on WFIL-TV (now WPVI), Channel 6 in Philadelphia on October 7, 1952. Then it was hosted by Bob Horn and was called Bob Horn’s Bandstand. On July 9 of 1956, the show got a new host, a clean-cut 26 year old named Dick Clark. When ABC picked the show up, it was renamed American Bandstand, airing its first national show on August 5, 1957. The show was moved to Los Angeles in 1964. From 1963 to 1987 Bandstand was on only once a week, on Saturday. Briefly, it was part of the USA Network with new host David Hirsh but went off the air in 1989.*


My sis and I did the same every day after school!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 10, 2021)

7/10/50 NBC's'Your Hit Parade'"50-'58 which orginally was on radio in 1935
This show was on Saturday nights for 1/2hr,the format, singing the 7 most popular songs at the time,# 1 song was always sung last.The regular cast of singers were:
Snooky Larson
Dorothy Collins
Eileen Wilson
Gisele MacKenzie
Russell Arms
The show was sponsored by Lucky Strikes Cigarettes


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 11, 2021)

7/11/66 ABC's The Newlywed Game' a game show which had pairs of newlywed couples competing against each other in revealing  questions,to determine just how much they really knew each other
In the 1st round the wives were off stage,husbands answer 3 questions,then husbands leave.A match was worth 5 points. By the 3rd round the points were worth 25 points
The grand prize was never a car or cash,mostly applicances furniture,home entertainment
The original host was Bob Eubanks,show's executive producer was Chuck Barris.He went on to host the 'Gong Show'


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 13, 2021)

7/13/05 TNT's police drama'The Closer"
This series centered on Los Angeles Police Dept detectives,cases they get involved inand solve
"Brenda Leigh Johnson' {Kyra Sedgwick} as the LA police Deputy Chief. She was transferred from Atlanta due to her reputation as a 'Closer' interrogator who has a knack for solving cases and getting confessions that lead to convictions
The show had a wonderful supporting cast
JK Simmons"assistant chief'Will Pope" who requested Brenda to come to LA
Jon Tenney'Fritz Howard" ,FBI agent,Brenda's boyfriend,later husband
GW Bailey'Louie Privenza',deputy Lt ,2nd in command
Tony Dennison'Andy Flynn' deputy Lt
Michael Paul Tan'Michael Tao',scientific investigation specialist
 Raymond Cruz' Julillo Sanchez' specialist with guns&gangs
PHil Keane'Buzz' who  handled the video& audio tasks
I loved this show watched every week,thought it was well written . The show was a big hit with viewers avg 7-8 million It ended in Aug 2012


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 19, 2021)

7/19/07 AMC's "Mad Men'
This series is set in the 60's at a fictious advertisement agency' Sterling Cooper' in NYC.The show's title was slang term used by advertising execs working on Madison Ave
The show centered on 'Don Draper'{Jon Hamm}  the creative director of the agency,he was revered in the  industry as a genius.Other cast members:
"Peggy' {Elizabeth Moss} Draper's secretary who becomes a copywriter
"Betty'{January Jones},Draper's ex wife mother of their 3 kids
"Joan'{Christina Hendricks} officer manager,head of secretary pool
"Bert'{Robert Morse} the eccentric senior partner who lets Draper run the agency
'Lane"{Jared Harris} the British financial officer
The show was a big hit with critics &viewers, was acclaimed for the writing/acting/directing
It won 16 Emmy awards,5 Golden Globes, was 1st cable TV show to win Best Drama,'08-'11


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 21, 2021)

7/21/96 Comedy Central's 'The Daily Show'
This is a late night 11-11:30pm  1/hr comedy satire show drawing info from latest news stories,politcal figures,media orgs. The original host was Craig Kilborn '96-'98
comedian Jon Stewart hosted from '98-'15, Trevor Noah is now the host,he started in '15
When Stewart was hosting,the show became more political
Its a big hit with young viewers age 18-49
a few comedians got their start as correspondents on the show:
Steve Carrell, Stephen Colbert,Ed Helms


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 29, 2021)

7/29/57 "The Tonight Show with Jack Paar'
Paar replaced comedian Steve Allen who loved doing 'sketch comedy' at a frantic pace
Jack did things differently,known as a interviewer ,he was witty, became emotional at times would cry on air.
The regulars on the show were:
Jose Meles&orchestra
Hugh Downs-announcer
comedians,Cliff Arquette'Charley Weaver",Peggy Cass, Dody Goodman. Paar fired Dody in '58 because he felt she was upstaging him
The show was live until it was decided to tape in early evening to be shown at later time
Paar quit the show March '62 Johnny Carson would replace him in Oct


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 5, 2021)

August
8/5/57 "American Bandstand' went national on ABC live weekday afternoons originally from Philadelphia with Dick Clark as host/also show's producer  The premise was teenagers would dance to Top 40 songs,performers who appeared would lip-sync their latest single One of the features was 'rate a record',2 kids from audience would rate a record on a scale from 35-98. The catch phrase became'its got a good beat,you can dance to it' The show in '63 had a national audience of 20 million,was moved to Los Angeles in '64. 
I learned how to do the "Twist',"Monkey'  by watching the show
8/5/98'Whose Line Is It Anyway" an improv comedy show which had 4 comics on a bare stage doing improvised sketches/impressions based on lines given to them by moderator,comedian Drew Carey.He awarded points to which ever comic did the best job though no real prizes were handed out
The 3 original cast members were Ryan Stiles, Colin Mochrie, Wayne Brady,addtionally Greg Proops,Brad Sherwood,Chip Esten.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 10, 2021)

8/10/48 humor show which started on ABC'Candid Camera'
Allen Funt,was the orignal host,premise of the show,film unspecting people with hidden cameras watch their reactions to bizarre/strange happenings e.g. a guy at a bowling alley rolls the ball and when it returns in the chute,the finger holes were missing. The guy trying to figure out what is going on,The gag line was 'Smile You're on Candid Camera'
One of the most famous scenes filmed happened in 1964 in Pittsburgh. A traffic cop,Vic Ciana is directing cars at an intersection,he looks like he is performing a ballet
The show moved to NBC in July'49,then to CBS in '50
Funt was host from 1948-1990,then Dom Deluise for a yr,Allen's son,Peter took over in 1998- 2004


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> August
> 8/5/57 "American Bandstand' went national on ABC live weekday afternoons originally from Philadelphia with Dick Clark as host/also show's producer  The premise was teenagers would dance to Top 40 songs,performers who appeared would lip-sync their latest single One of the features was 'rate a record',2 kids from audience would rate a record on a scale from 35-98. The catch phrase became'its got a good beat,you can dance to it' The show in '63 had a national audience of 20 million,was moved to Los Angeles in '64.
> I learned how to do the "Twist',"Monkey'  by watching the show
> 8/5/98'Whose Line Is It Anyway" an improv comedy show which had 4 comics on a bare stage doing improvised sketches/impressions based on lines given to them by moderator,comedian Drew Carey.He awarded points to which ever comic did the best job though no real prizes were handed out
> The 3 original cast members were Ryan Stiles, Colin Mochrie, Wayne Brady,addtionally Greg Proops,Brad Sherwood,Chip Esten.


My sister and I watched Bandstand every day as kids it aired when we got home from school, and we would dance to a lot of the songs. When it first aired in Philadelphia where we lived we knew a lot of the kids on there. When Bobby Rydell, Fabian, and Frankie Avalon were on we would get excited because they lived near us. Bobby Rydell even married a girl my sister went to school with.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 13, 2021)

8/13/12 TNT"s'Major Crimes"
This police drama was a spinoff of 'The Closer' which was set in Los Angeles police dept
The squad detectives are still reeling from the sudden departure of their boss,'Deputy Chief Brenda Lee Johnson"{Kyra Sedwick} The woman who replaces her is  'Capt Sharon Raydnor"{Mary McDonnell} who  was an internal affairs officer. At first,the detectives did not like or trust her because she did things differently. In time they began to trust her
During the course of the series run,Sharon takes in &adopts 'Rusty Beck' who is a material witness to murder trail.She falls in love &marries one of the detectives'Lt Andy Flynn'{Tony Dennison}
A few of the cast  members from "The Closer' appear in this show
GW Bailey"Louie Provenza" who is now 2nd in command,Tony Dennison,Michael Tan"Tao",Phil Kane'Buzz',who shoots video crime scenes
I loved this show,thought it was even better than "The Closer',well written.,great cast My favorite character was "Louie Provenza',always  liked any show GW appears in
The show ended in 2018


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 22, 2021)

8/21/88
NBC's "Later", a late night 30 min talk show with sportscaster,Bob Costa .It  was on at 1:30-2am. There was no monologue,house band or studio audience.Each show had 1 guest,highlighted with clips of their career.It was a mix of sports figures,TV stars, on occasion politicans,news people.It was taped in NYC, His 1st guest was newswoman,Linda Ellerbee
The show relocated to Los Angeles in '94,Costa declined to continue with the show,he was  still doing  sports related programs for the network.He was replaced by young comic,Greg Kennear


----------



## caroln (Aug 22, 2021)

Adventures in Paradise. 
 
I had a major crush on Gardner McKay when he starred in Adventures in Paradise.  He just sailed around the islands in the South Pacific in his schooner the Tiki III having his "adventures".  Back then I didn't care too much about the story line...just tuned in for Gardner McKay!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 25, 2021)

8/25/79 ABC's drama'Hart To Hart'
This detective series starred Robert Wagner&Stephanie  Powers as Jonathan&Jennifer Hart. He was the self made millionaire who was CEO of Hart Industries,she was a international free lance journalist. They lived the rich, jet set,glamorous lifestyle,every week as they went around the world,they solved mystery crimes
Their chauffeur/confidant was Max{Lionel Stander} who did the voice over on every show. Their dog'Freeway' was a stray they found on the freeway. Nolan Miller,fashion/jewelry designer was costume designer on the show.The series was created by best selling author,Sidney Sheldon.The show ended in July '84. There were 8 made for TV movies starting in 1993


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 8, 2021)

Sept
9/8/66 ABC sitcom'That Girl' which starred Marlo Thomas as 'Ann Marie' an aspiring actress living in New York City,taking temp jobs to support herself.Her  supportive boyfriend'Donald'{Ted Bissell} is a writer for a news magazine.Lew Parker,Rosemary De Camp play her concerned parents.Other cast members:
Bernie Kopell'Jerry' co worker of Donald's
Ruth Buzzi'Margie' friend of Ann Marie&Donald
Dabney Coleman,'Dr Bessmer' Ann's neighbor
Mabel Albertson'Mildred' Donald's mother
I remember watching this show,enjoyed it,thought it was funny At the time I had a crush on Dabney Coleman,Ted Bissell


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 9, 2021)

9/9/01
HBO's war drama mini series'Band Of Brothers' which is based on author Stephen Ambrose's non fiction book,co created&exec produced by Tom Hanks,director Steven Spielberg
The 10 part series dramatizes 'Easy Company' 506th Parachute Infantry of the 101st Airborne Division,jump training in U.S. thru its participation in major European cities.The events are based on the author's research and taped interviews with Easy Company veterans. The series was filmed over 8-10months on Ellenbrooke Fields in Hertfordshire,Eng
cast members include:
Damian Lewis'Maj 'Dick Winter'
Ron Livingston'Capt Lewis Nixon'
Donnie Walburg'2nd Lt Lipton
At the time  was the most expensive mini series budget at $125 million
It was a hit with critics,viewers,nominated for 20 Emmy Awards won 7 including Best Mini series directing,casting,


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2021)

9/10/67 NBC western'The High Chaparral' which was set in the 1870;s in Southern Arizona in Apache Indian territory. The series was about family of,'Big John Cannon{Leif Erickson} and his ranch known as 'Big Chaparral. He ran it with his brother'Buck'{Cameron Mitchell} and his son 'Blue{Mark Slade}. John's 1st wife, Anna was killed in the 1st episode ,he remarried a beautiful,young Mexican woman,"Victoria'{Linda Christal} who was 30 yrs younger.Her brother 'Monolito{Henry Darrow} eventually came to work&live on the ranch
The show was filmed at Old Tucson Studios in Tucson,AZ and at NBC studios in Burbank,Calif
I loved this show,tuned in every week to watch,lasted 4 yrs


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2021)

9/11/67 CBS 'The Carol Burnett Show' a variety/comedy show starring comedienne,Carol Burnett.
Each week before the show began,she would take questions from the studio audience 
Jim Nabors,long time friend of Carol's guest starred on 1st show of every  season
The cast members were Harvey Korman,Vicki Lawrence,Tim Conway{became a regular in '75} announcer,Lyle Waggoner .Harvey left the show in '77,Dick Van Dyke replaced him but there wasn't good chemistry between him&Carol,he left after 10 shows
The comedy sketches would spoof TV shows,movies,sketches:
'As The Stomach Turns' -spoof of soap operas
'The Oldest Man"'Duane Tuddleberry'{Tim Conway},an old,slow moving man in various situations usually with Harvey
"Mr Tudball&Mrs Wiggins' Carol plays a dim witted  receptionist with Tim
"Ed &Eunice' Carol&Harvey play an uptight couple who constantly argue with her mom{Vicki}
Bob Mackie created all the costumes including the iconic curtain dress in the spoof of "Gone With the Wind'
The show would win 25 Emmy Awards during its 11 yr run
Carol& Vicki are the only cast members still with us


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 11, 2021)

needshave said:


> I'm not one for watching or liking Movies, that said I work out every evening starting on the stationary Bike and then Nordic Track, while watching Rawhide on YouTube. All very good actors, Rowdy, Wishbone, Mushy, Vaver, etc, and excellent subject. It was a great show.


Yap!  I am not watching the 2nd part of the 3rd year of Rawhide.  Great show, great music and most are pretty good stories.  I have also started the 13rd year of Gunsmoke.  Never get tired of these great shows.  Good stories minus the constant violence, swearing and nudity that the more recent TV shows seem mostly to trive on.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 12, 2021)

9/12/59 NBC western'Bonanza' which centers around a rich family,the'Cartwrights' who live in Virginia City,Nevada,their ranch name is'Ponderosa,show is weekly adventures of family&3 sons
The cast:
patriarch 'Ben'  Lorne Greene
"Adam' Pernell Roberts,he left the show in '64
'Hoss" -Dan Blocker
"Little Joe' Michael Landon
The show debut on Sat nights at 7:30 later switched to Suns at 9pm,it ended 1/6/73
9/12/78
NBC sitcom'Taxi' show was about a group of NYC taxi drivers who worked at Sunshine Club Company,dealt with their obnoxious/abusive dispatcher'Louie'{Danny Devito}
The other cast members:
Alex-Judd Hirsch
Bobby-Jeff Conaway
Elaine-Marilu Henner
Tony-Tony Danza
"Rev Jim'- Christopher Lloyd,an aging 'hippie minister'
Latka- Andy Kaufman,played the mechanic who spoke in fractured English
The show would win 18 Emmys during its 5 yr run


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 13, 2021)

9/13/77
ABC's sitcom'Soap' which was half hour satire on soap operas..The show centered on 2 familes,the wealthy'Tates"
Chester{Robert Mandan} was a businessman who had a few affairs,"Jessica{Katherine Helmond} played his scatterbrained wife,their kids,Corrine{Diana Conova}, Eunice{Jennifer Salt},Billy{Jimmy Baio} Their butler'Benson'{Robert Gilliaume}  witnessed everything
The other family was the Campbell's who lived across town.Jessica's sister,Mary{Cathryn Damon} was married to "Burt"{Richard Mulligan} he disliked his step sons,'Jodie{Billy Crystal} who was gay,Danny{Ted Wass} who was involved with organized crime
This was a funny show with a great cast,I tuned in every week,loved it
9/13/74 NBC's detective drama'The Rockford Files',James Garner played,"Jim Rockford",an ex-con who was sent to prison for a crime he didn't commit,he was eventually freed when new evidence was revealed. The cases he took were the ones where police thought were closed until he found new evidence.He would try and get Det Dennis Becker{Joe Santos} involved with the cases which Becker tried to avoid dealing with Jim.
Jim lived& worked out of a house trailer on a Los Angeles beach.His dad'Rocky'{Noah Berry,Jr} a retired truck driver would sometimes help him.Jim's girlfriend/attorney,'Beth{Gretchen Corbett} would always be around to bail him out when he got arrested. One of Jim's ex con friends was'Angel'{Stuart Margolin} constantly asked Jim for help when he got involved with former criminal buddies.
This was one of my fav detective shows,watched every week,show lasted until 1974
9/13/90 NBC"s long running police/legal drama'Law and Order"
This show was set&filmed in NYC was showed in 2 parts,the 1st the investigation of crime {usually murder},the arrest of the suspect by NYPD detectives.The 2nd part, the trial by the prosecutors from the Manhattan District Atty's office.The storylines were based on recent headlines but the crime&suspect were different.
The show had a revolving cast over the 20 yr run,the longest cast members were:
Steven Hill{DA Adam Schiff} season 1-10
Jerry Orbach{Lt Lennie Briscoe} season 3-14
S. Epatha Merkeson{Lt Anita Van Buren}
Sam Waterson{Jack McCoy} ex ass't DA,later DA season 5-20
Jesse L.Martin{Det Ed Green} season 10-18
The show led to 6 other 'spinoffs', 'Law&Order:SVU" '99 is the longest running police drama on network TV
I started watching the show when Sam Waterson became a cast  member in'94,thought the show lost some of its spark when Jerry Orbach,continued to watch until the end


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2021)

9/14/85 NBC's classic sitcom'The Golden Girls'
The show centered on 4 mature ladies in their 50's,60's all living together in a house in Miami,Fla
"Blanche'{Rue McClanhan} owned the house was a widow,Southern belle who  loved going out on dates with different men
Dorothy{Bea Arthur} was a outspoken  divorcee,substitute teacher with a strong personality,at times overpowered her housemates
Sophia{Estelle Getty} Dorothy's mom who moved in when her retirement home'Shady Pines' burnt to the ground.She was feisty at times
Rose{Betty White},a soft spoken, naive widow who worked as a grief counselor
This was a very funny show,looked forward to watching it every week
It was a big hit with the critics,viewers,won 10 Emmys during its run.All 4 leads won either Best Actress or Supp Actress Emmys
Bea Arthur wanted out of the show after the 7th season,she felt the scripts weren't as good as in the beginning. Its why the series ended
Betty is the remaining cast member still with us


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 16, 2021)

9/16/71 ABC's legal drama'Owen Marshall,Counselor at Law'
Arthur Hill played the lead as a compassionate defense atty taking on various cases from civil rights  to murder. Over the course of the series run he was aided by young assistants,Jess{Lee Majors}, Ted[David Soul}, Danny{Reni Santoni} He was aided by his loyal law clerk,Fredia{Joan Darling}.Marshall was a widower, with a 12 yr old daughter,Melissa{Christine Matchett}
I loved this show tuned in every week to watch,lasted 3 yrs. It was co created by David Victor,Jerry McNeeley who was a Univ of Wisconsin law professor


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> *Rocky and Bullwinkle*
> 
> began life in the 1950's television show, *The Frostbite Falls Review*. It was created by Jay Ward and Bill Scott. Their names in that show were Rocket J. Squirrel and Canadian Moose. *The Frostbite Falls Review* was not very successful so Rocky and Bullwinkle became the stars of their own show, *Rocky and His Friends*.
> 
> ...


"Ees moose and squirrel, Natasha.".  Aww I loved that show.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Perry Mason, first episode date, September 21, 1957.
> 
> One of my all-time favourite shows. Not only did I love Raymond Burr, for his acting and character in the show, my husband tells me that he had a big-time crush on Barbara Hale.


I am a Perry Mason nut. I try to watch both daily episode that appear on ME-TV, but I have to sleep sometime. And ME=TV only shows the series Monday-Friday. No problem ,I own the cd set. And I thought Barbara Hale was the most beautiful woman I knew. I figured out the killer was always the last person you thought it could be. Even though I know who the killer is, and I could probably recite some of the dialog, I love watching that show.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> Oct 15
> 10/15/59
> 'The Untouchables'59-'63  based on actual events set in Chicago,Ill in the bullet ridden days of Prohibition in the 30's.The show starred Robert Stack as' Elliott Ness' he and his group of agents battle major crime lords including Al Capone At the time this was the most violent show on TV,but it scored  big ratings for ABC
> The movie version'87,Kevin Costner played'Ness',Robert deNiro played 'Capone'


I loved the theme song. That tune just made the show.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 16, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> 9/12/59 NBC western'Bonanza'


One of my favorites.  I once read that the cast always wore the same clothes so they could recycle a lot of footage.

Met Dan Blocker (Hoss) once, when I was a kid.  He performed at Six Gun Territory, a Florida tourist trap.  After the show my brothers and I found him in the woods near by on a smoke break.  A very nice man as I recall, he took time to talk and joke with us.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 16, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Perry Mason


Another great show!  The new version however is a bit of a disappointment. 

I agree on Barbara Hale, beautiful woman!  However I doubt Perry had a crush, wasn't Raymond Burr gay (https://rowman.com/ISBN/97814234737...urr was leading,a grieving husband and father. )?  Matters not great show and a gorgeous woman!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Since I've been binge watching (as much as my ADD will allow) several episodes of The Love Boat:
> The show premiered Sept 24, 1977 and ran for nine seasons.  There were also a couple of specials.
> View attachment 134051


I never really liked this how. It's kind of geared to a female audience. But I did have a roommate when this show aired. He was a guy's guy. He wanted to be a professional boxer. He had great moves, way better than me. And he was a "lover", who had lots of 'loves'. When this show came on, he was glued to the screen. You could see by his expression that he was on that ship, sailing with them. It was his favorite TV show. That always amazed me.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2021)

My all time favorite.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 17, 2021)

9/17/63 ABC crime drama'The Fugitive' starring David Janssen as' Dr. Richard Kimble'
He is falsely arrested& convicted for killing his wife. On his way to death row,he's able to escape,starts his cross country search for the real killer. The real killer is known as the 'one armed man'{Bill Raisch} Kimble is hounded by police authorites especially Lt Phillip Gerard{Barry Morse}
The 1st 3 season show is in black&white,season 4 in color
The series finale 78 million viewers tuned in
9/17/72 CBS's long running comedy/drama series M*A*S*H {Mobile Army Surgical Hospital} follows a team of doctors&support staff at the 4077th in South Korea during the Korean War
The ensemble cast:
Alan Alda:Hawkeye
Loretta Swit'Margaret'Hot Lips' Holihan
Wayne Rogers'Trapper John"
Gary Burgoff'Radar'{only cast member to appear as same character in movie&TV version}
Jamie Farr'Klinger'
William Christopher'Father Mulcahy"
Larry Linville'Frank Burns'
McClean Stevenson'Col Henry Blake'
There were cast changes during the show's run,3rd yr McClean,Wayne left to be replaced by Mike Farrell'BJ Hunnicutt' Harry Morgan'Col Potter', 5th yr Larry left replaced by David Ogden Stiers'Col Charles Winchester' Burgoff left in  8th yr,Jamie took his place
The final episode which was 2 1/2 hrs'Goodbye,Farewell,Amen' remains the most watched TV finale with 125 million tuning in
5 cast members are still with us;
Alda,Swit,Burgoff,Farr,Farrell
 The series was based on the book by author Richard Hooker,the instrumental show's theme is 'Suicide is Painless' The show won 14 Emmys over its 11 yr run mostly directing/writing Alda won Best Actor in '74


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2021)

Another of my favorite shows was "The Mentalist" which aired from 2008 until 2015.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 19, 2021)

9/19/94 NBC's long running medical drama "ER"
The show centered on the fictious  County General Hospital in Chicago,Ill.the issues faced by the doctors &staff every day
 The orginal cast members :
Anthony Edwards"Dr Mark Greene'
George Clooney'Dr Mark Ross'
Julianna Marguiles' Nurse Carol Hathaway'
Noah Wylie,then medical student' John Carter',later became Dr Carter
Sherry Stringfield'Dr Susan Lewis
Eric LaSalle'Dr Peter Benton'
As with any long running show,cast members would eventually leave,
Stringfield left in 3rd yr,Clooney in the 5th,Margulies in 6th,Edwards&La Salle in the 8th. Wylie in the 11th but he came back for the multi episodes leading to the finale
The 1st yr ratings averaged 19 million,the series finale 16.4 mill viewers
The show was created by author/physican,Michael Critchon
This is one of my favorite medical shows,could relate to it because at the time I was working in a local hosptial.I watched every week until Season 8.When Edwards left the show,I lost interest,his character was my favorite.I felt the scripts/storylines weren't as good 
The show won 22 Emmys  ended after 15 yrs on 4/2/09


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 20, 2021)

9/20/77 CBS drama' Lou Grant' which was a spinoff from sitcom'The Mary Tyler Moore Show'
In this show, Ed Asner once again plays "Grant' he is the city newspaper editor of a  daily fictious newspaper,Los Angeles Tribune. His interactions with his co-workers,he's a firm but fair person neatly dressed.
The other cast members:
Nancy Marchand 'Margaret Pynchon' publisher of the paper
Mason Adams' Charlie Hume'  managing editor,long time friend of Lou's
Robert Walden'Joe Rossi'
Linda Kelsey'Billie Newman' she&Joe were assignment reporters
Jack Bannon'Art Donavan' ass't city edtior
Daryl Anderson'Dennis Price' photographer
I loved this show tuned in every week during its 5 yr run
The show won 13 Emmys,Asner won best Actor in '78,'80. He became the 1st person to win an Emmy in both Comedy&Drama portraying the same character 
The show was co-created by James L.Brooks&Allan Burns who also created MTM show


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 21, 2021)

9/21/57 CBS  legal drama' Perry Mason', was based on character written by detective  writer,Erle Stanley Gardner It was the 1st weekly 1 hr series filmed for TV,remains the most successful legal theme show
Raymond Burr stars as 'Mason' a successful criminal defense  lawyer in Los Angeles.,most of his clients were wrongly accused of murder He's helped by his loyal&confidential secretary'Della Street{Barbara Hale},private investigator,Paul Drake{William Hopper}.The suspects were prosecuted by district attorney"Hamilton Burger'{ William Talman} The police investigator  was done by homicide
Lt'Arthur Tagg{Ray Collins}
Burr won 2 Best Actor Emmy Awards,Hale won for Best Supporting Actress
The theme music was written by Fred Steiner,series ended on 5/20 /66


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 22, 2021)

9/22/99 NBC's drama'The West Wing' poltical drama, created by writer,Aaron Sorkin was set in U. S. White House in the daily life of a fictious President,Josiah'Jed' Bartlett{Martin Sheen}with political intrigue/personal stories.The other cast members:
"Leo'{John Spencer} Jed's Chief of Staff
"Josh'{Bradley Whitford} deputy chief of staff
"Toby:{Richard Schiff} communication director
"CJ{Allison Janney} press secretary
"Donna'{Janel Maloney} Josh's senior assistant
"Charlie'{Dule Hill} personal aide to Jed,later became deputy special assistant
'Abby"{Stockyard Channing} Jed's wife who was a doctor
"Delores' {Katherine Joosten} Jed's devoted secretary
'Sam"{Rob Lowe} Toby's deputy
In 2003, when Sorkin left,the show became less poltical more of straight drama
The cast was shaken  in '05 when John Spencer'Leo" died of a heart attack leaving a void.The writers decided to replace him with Allison who became chief of staff
I loved this show,watched every wk,wonderful cast,good writing
The show won 9 Emmys in its 1st season inc Best Drama,supp actor/actress Schiff,Janney,others were for directing/writing,show ended its run in '06


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2021)

9/23/79 CBS medical drama'Trapper John,MD"
Pernell Roberts starred as 'Dr Trapper John McInytre' a main character seen in the TV show&movie "M*A*S*H'.Its been 28 yrs since he was discharged from MASH,he's now chief of surgery at San Francsico's Memorial Hosptial.His # 1 concern has always been for his patients,at times  he clashes with hosptial adminstrator'Arnold Slocum'{Simon Scott}
 He works along side a young,brash, talented surgeon'Gonzo Gates'{Gregory Harrison} who idolizes Trapper.Gates also worked in a MASH unit in Vietnam.He lives in a RV in the hospital parking lot.Others in the cast
" Ernestine Sloop'{Madge Sinclair} Trapper's nurse
"Gloria Brancusi"{Christopher Norris} young female nurse
"Dr Stanley Riverside II"{Charles Seibert} chief of emergency services
"Dr Justin"Jackpot" Jackson{Brian Mitchell} another young surgeon
"Melanie McIntyre'{Jessica Walter}  John's ex wife who appeared occassionally always asking for his help with some situation
I loved this show tuned in every week,thought it was well written with good cast. I had a crush on Pernell Roberts at the time. The show ended in '86


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 24, 2021)

9/24/07 CBS  sitcom'The Big Bang Theory'which centers on 4 friends, brilliant scientists  in their special fields who are co-workers at Caltech.They are all social awkward with social skills outside of work. Leonard{Johnny Galecki},Sheldon{Jim Parsons} are room mates living in a apt building in Pasadena,Calif. Penny{Kaley Cucuo} an aspiring actress/ waitress at the Cheesecake Factory lives across the hall The guy friends at work are Howard{ Simon Helberg},an aerospace engineer,Raj{Kunal Nayyar}astrophyscist.
As the show went on other supp cast members became part of the major storylines
"Amy Farrah Fowler{Mayim Bialik} was a neuroscientist{which she is in real life} became Sheldon's  girlfriend,then wife'Bernadette{Melissa Rauch} was Howard's girlfriend{ with a squeaky voice until she got really mad} eventually his wife.Stuart{Kevin Sussman}owned the comic book store the guys loved to hang out at In semi occurring roles, veteran comedic actresses,Christine Baranski,Laurie Metcalf played Leonard&Sheldon's moms in funny situations
I loved this  show with a wonderful cast,some episodes had me laughing so hard tears falling down my face.It was filmed in front of a live studio audience.Canadian alternative rock band,Barenaked Ladies wrote&performed the theme song.As much as I enjoyed this show,it was on too long-12 yrs,felt it lost its steam by 2015.I can watch repeats on TBS


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 26, 2021)

9/26/10' British period drama'Downton Abbey' which debut on this date in England,5 months later in U.S. on PBS. The show series  set in early 20th century in fictious Yorkshire estate owned by the arisotratic Crawley family, the daily lives of the family and their domestic help. Each season had 6-7 episodes with historic events starting with the sinking of the Titantic,ending with the rise of working class,decline of British monarchy
The wonderful ensemble cast:
Hugh Bonneville,Elizabeth McGovern' Robert&Cora Crawley',their 3 daughters:
Michelle Dockery'Mary',Laura Carmichael'Edith',Jessica Brown Findley'Sybill'{she left after season 3} Allan Leach'Branson' the chauffeur who married Sybill.Dan Stevens'Matthew' Mary's husband{he left after season 3} Maggie Smith'Violet' played Robert's mother,Penelope Wilton'Isobel' played Matthew's mother
Jim Carter'Mr Carson' butler,Phyliss Logan'Mrs. Hughes,housekeeper,they eventually married
Sioban Finneran'Mrs. O'Brien, Cora's nasty maid{she left in Season 3},Joanne Froggatt'Anna' ,Mary's maid,Brendan Coyle'John Bates",Robert's valet,Anna&John eventually married, Robert James-Collier'Thomas' footman, then became under butler
Leslie Nichol'Mrs Patmore' the cook,Sophie Mc Shera' Daisy' the scullery maid
The show was a worldwide hit ,was most watched series in UK &U.S. won numerous TV awards Emmys, Golden Globes,Screen Actors Guild
The film version ,a continuation of the series came out in 2019,another one is to be released next yr
I watched this show from the start,thought it was well written.The only actors I recognized were Maggie Smith,Elizabeth McGovern,who in real life is married to a British director.
When something awful happened to my favorite character' Anna' I think in Season 4,I started to lose interest.There were too many storylines/characters to keep track of,felt like it was becoming a 'soap opera'. I didn't watch any longer,had no interest in seeing the movie


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 28, 2021)

9/28/61 NBC medical drama'Dr Kildare"
an unknown actor at the time,Richard Chamberlain, stars as 'Dr James Kildare' who worked at fictious 'Blair General Hosptial' In the show he learns about his profession,taking care of his patients,trying to get the respect of his older college,'Dr Leonard Gillespie{Raymond Massey} In the 3rd season Kildare is a resident,the episodes featured more about the patients and their families
supporting cast:
Ken Berry'Dr Kapish'
Jean Inness'Nurse Fain'
Richard became a overnight star,'heart throb',had a hit single with the show's theme'Three Stars Will Fall' The theme song was written by film composer Jerry Goldsmith
He was not the 1st choice for the role actors William Shatner,late,James Franscicus turned it down. I can't imagine Shatner in this role The show lasted 5 yrs
 I do remember watching this show


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 30, 2021)

I want to thanked everybody who posted here, wasn't sure if anyone would be interested in this TV themed thread,was pleasantly surprised with the responses. I've done this for a year,time to move on.My last entry:
9/30/01 ABC's espionage/spy show'Alias'
Sydney Bristow{Jennifer Garner} as a college freshman is approached  one day to join a top secret division of the CIA,SD-6. She's now a grad student goes on hair raising secret assignments which take her all over the world, learns  SD-6 is not with CIA instead its rogue org ,enemy of the U.S. Her finance is killed,her life in danger she seeks out the real CIA,becomes a double agent,determined to bring down SD-6 .She has to lie to her best friends'Will{Bradley Cooper} a local news reporter,'Francie'{Merrin Dungey} her room mate, what she is really doing.Sydney has been estranged from her distant dad'Jack'{Victor Garber} for quite awhile,their relationship changes when she learns he is a trusted double agent as well.He tells her the truth about SD-6
The major storyline  is  finding clues/artifacts,a powerful weapon designed from a fictious 15th century seer, Rambaldi which her boss Sloane{Ron Rifkin} Syd's boss at SD-6 is obsessed with
The other cast members:
Michael Vartan'Vaughn' Sydney's CIA handler
Carl Lumby'Dixon' Sydney's partner on cases/friend who has no idea SD-6 is rogue
Kevin Wiesman'Marshall' tech guy who comes up with cool gadgets for the assignments
This is my favorite spy show,watched from the beginning,totally hooked until it became  hard to follow some of the storylines.There were too many characters esp in the 4th and 5th seasons
My main focus was the relationship between Sydney and her dad,Jack.At 1st she didn't trust him they had some really gut punching, emotional scenes,.As the show continued over 5 yr run was great to see them become really close.In real life ,Jennifer&Victor are close friends, he is godfather of her eldest daughter,Violet


----------



## oldpop (Sep 30, 2021)

One of my all time favorites was Hill Street Blues (1981-1987). 
Cop's in the rough.
Fantastic writers and actors.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2021)

Investigation Discovery on Direct TV  a weekly series of Cops with body cam footage. 
Gives you the flip side of cops dealing with madmen, murderers, sex-criminals, high speed chases...
You as a cop, may only be involved in a life or death situation once in your time as a cop=that's still too many.


----------

